# Viz Announcement: Kishi to attend NY Comic Con



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone have any idea of what this news may be? Furthermore, since there is no issue of WSJ May 5th (on a Tuesday/Golden Week), in what format will this news be presented?


----------



## pumkin1988 (Apr 28, 2015)

I am going to have a good hearty laugh if Kishi decides to turn Boruto into an actual manga instead of a mini-series. Maybe he changed his mind and had tons of ideas for the new generation

I would laugh so hard because that definitely would be shocking news and also because I honestly liked Naruto but don't think we should have had any Gaidens or anything. He should have just quit cold turkey

Like how Gintama anime kept going and stuff when the author said it was his last. Left a bad taste in my mouth with this whole Boruto fiasco


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe it's that Naruto/One Piece crossover everyone's been wanting?


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

News came out about some "secret"


It's in July though. Maybe they're related?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 29, 2015)

this is a ne manga like fairy rail zero


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably its about the Boruto movie and when it's going to be shown in the states. The Australians got a sub titled movie of The Last just a week or 2 after its debut in Japan. Maybe we'll get to see the movie in theaters in August as opposed to waiting a month or more.

Would be nice to see the Naruto art exhibition at one of the big comic con's. 

As a side note, Kishi could easily extend the new generation mini series to a weekly or monthly manga if there's enough demand and if he has already mapped out an overall plot. Or do a mini series every other year and end it with a movie if this initial Boruto experiment proves to be successful.


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 29, 2015)

The naruhina family poster inspired from the minakushi one probably, people saw it at the exhibition already.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> The naruhina family poster inspired from the minakushi one probably, people saw it at the exhibition already.



is there a link to it?

but yeah, something minor like a poster :/

though, i wish they would make a bunch of posters. the naruto, burrito, sasuke, and salad one was nice and all but your already making posters for the movie and selling them. make like 10 posters more and sell them as a pack


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Anyone have any idea of what this news may be? Furthermore, since there is no issue of WSJ May 5th (on a Tuesday/Golden Week), in what format will this news be presented?



Wat.  Golden Week is this week.


----------



## samishige (Apr 29, 2015)

pumkin1988 said:


> *I am going to have a good hearty laugh if Kishi decides to turn Boruto into an actual manga instead of a mini-series. Maybe he changed his mind and had tons of ideas for the new generation*
> 
> I would laugh so hard because that definitely would be shocking news and also because I honestly liked Naruto but don't think we should have had any Gaidens or anything. He should have just quit cold turkey
> 
> Like how Gintama anime kept going and stuff when the author said it was his last. Left a bad taste in my mouth with this whole Boruto fiasco


I would do so, too, because I was banned in one community when said there must be Boruto the manga after the movie. I mean who would kill a cash cow?


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 29, 2015)

With the new DBZ anime announced.....Don't be surprised if this is about the anime continuing focusing on Boruto and Sarada. Kishi already said after the gaiden he was done drawing naruto related manga material....He didn't say anything about the anime.

Too much thought and concept has been put into  the new generation characters and their  setting for all of  this to just stop after a gaiden and a movie.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2015)

what rindama said, they even made a bolt logo and everything.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> what rindama said, they even made a bolt logo and everything.



the movie logo? 

or the manga logo with salad and bolt's silhouettes?

because that would be news to me


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> is there a link to it?
> 
> but yeah, something minor like a poster :/
> 
> though, i wish they would make a bunch of posters. the naruto, burrito, sasuke, and salad one was nice and all but your already making posters for the movie and selling them. make like 10 posters more and sell them as a pack



Strangely nope, maybe it's too difficult for them to take pictures because most of the time it's forbidden in these exhibitions and they have security staff watching around.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> Strangely nope, maybe it's too difficult for them to take pictures because most of the time it's forbidden in these exhibitions and they have security staff watching around.



weird, they gave two chapters for free but some posters are forbidden? 

was it at least described?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2015)

Viz never make announcements unless it's significant.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

wait, that's Viz? i thought they only translated it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> the movie logo?
> 
> or the manga logo with salad and bolt's silhouettes?
> 
> because that would be news to me



News to me is that you're saying Bolt instead of Burrito now


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

Mider T said:


> News to me is that you're saying Bolt instead of Burrito now



Is Addy finally warming up to him?


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> weird, they gave two chapters for free but some posters are forbidden?
> 
> was it at least described?



I know but well the exhibition is not for free and it's copyrighted material = money money!!!

It was inspired by this scenery with little differences from the last stuff i red.



Naruto is Kushina but without the cooking tools, Boruto is Naruto, Hinata is Minato but not reading the newspaper and apparently Himawari is watching her big bro somewhere near the table next to their parents.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Maybe it's that Naruto/One Piece crossover everyone's been wanting?


This would be nice


----------



## MarcAlmond (Apr 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> With the new DBZ anime announced.....Don't be surprised if this is about the anime continuing focusing on Boruto and Sarada. Kishi already said after the gaiden he was done drawing naruto related manga material....He didn't say anything about the anime.
> 
> Too much thought and concept has been put into  the new generation characters and their  setting for all of  this to just stop after a gaiden and a movie.


I think its pretty ovbious the anime will continue, even when they get to the manga ending. Who would want to kill the goose that laid the golden eggs?


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> I know but well the exhibition is not for free and it's copyrighted material = money money!!!
> 
> It was inspired by this scenery with little differences from the last stuff i red.
> 
> ...



lol, naruto replace with kushina 

though, himawari and hinata not doing anything is a bit alarming


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 29, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> I think its pretty ovbious the anime will continue, even when they get to the manga ending. Who would want to kill the goose that laid the golden eggs?



Hey man, I'm right there with you.  Someone is gonna cash in on Kishi setting up this new generation.  Most likely SP, but I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi sticks around as a creative  consultant or executive producer or something, like Toriyama Akira is currently doing for the new DBZ series. 

That'll  probably shut up all the canon/non canon panic squad that'll surely surround the new series.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said that the Boruto movie was the last story he wanted to tell about the Naruto world. So I really doubt the news will be Kishimoto deciding to continue the Boruto-Manga. If it's anything Kishimoto related i'd expect Kishi to use the buz surrounding the Boruto-Gaiden and Movie, to announce his next original work. However if it's a Viz only announcement than most likely it will be something as simply as a Viz exclusive interview with Kishimoto about the new movie.

Granted I guess it's conceivably possible that Kishimoto might turn the reigns over to another Magaka or Studio Perriot to write the Boruto sequel. After all I feel like the Manga/Anime industry is in a bad spot w/o any real flagship series besides one-piece left and even one-piece is nowhere near the global popularity that Naruto enjoyed. Which is why I think the new DBZ Series was planned, because they are trying to go back to the well of old flagship series, until new series can really take off.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 29, 2015)

Since it's from VIZ, it's definitely something regarding the western world, nothing new from Japan. The next new thing will be revealed in June or July, can't remember.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, naruto replace with kushina





Nardo only has to put a red wig on


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 29, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Since it's from VIZ, it's definitely something regarding the western world, nothing new from Japan. *The next new thing will be revealed in June or July, can't remember.*



Does this portion pertain to Japan? And what about the secret that was mentioned in Jump?


----------



## Indra (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, naruto replace with kushina
> 
> though, himawari and hinata not doing anything is a bit alarming


Everyone at this point should understand that Boruto does not hate his father, he just wants to spend time with him. The real him.

I doubt Hinata/Himawari would get angry, unless he did something truly horrible. Naruto "decorated" the Hokage Mountain all the time as-well, funny enough you would think someone would put a Jonin there or something.

I don't see it as a sign of total disrespect seeing how Boruto would never say any of that to his face, he has way too much respect for his father, you can see that. That's what makes him interesting because his goals and ideals have not been fleshed out, nor how he is as a shinobi.

Better than family drama tbh


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Everyone at this point should understand that Boruto does not hate his father, he just wants to spend time with him. The real him.
> 
> I doubt Hinata/Himawari would get angry, unless he did something truly horrible. Naruto "decorated" the Hokage Mountain all the time as-well, funny enough you would think someone would put a Jonin there or something.
> 
> ...


that's not what i meant. minato was reading a newspaper/doing something. hinata is just sitting there, and himawari isn't doing anything unique in that image as well. it's like "they exist" and nothing else. this type of laziness might transfer to the manga


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Does this portion pertain to Japan? And what about the secret that was mentioned in Jump?



No idea, I'm from Germany, I don't get VIZ or anything alike. What secret in JUMP?


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> No idea, I'm from Germany, I don't get VIZ or anything alike. What secret in JUMP?



viz says that on the 5th of may, there will be a big announcement. 

i havent seen that from any translation of wsj yet


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 29, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> No idea, I'm from Germany, I don't get VIZ or anything alike. What secret in JUMP?



Well, Idk if it was on the scan for the new chapters or something else but they said as the new chapters release a secret announcement  or something will be revealed.

Anyone else remember this?



Seelentau said:


> No idea, I'm from Germany, I don't get VIZ or anything alike. What secret in JUMP?



Here it is, Zef posted it on the first page.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Here it is, Zef posted it on the first page.





> Wah, what is this secret they are teasing? Unveiled *9 days prior to movie theater release*~~~~



that is in late july though so it isn't related to this secret most likely.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 29, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said that the Boruto movie was the last story he wanted to tell about the Naruto world. So I really doubt the news will be Kishimoto deciding to continue the Boruto-Manga. If it's anything Kishimoto related i'd expect Kishi to use the buz surrounding the Boruto-Gaiden and Movie, to announce his next original work. However if it's a Viz only announcement than most likely it will be something as simply as a Viz exclusive interview with Kishimoto about the new movie.
> 
> Granted I guess it's conceivably possible that Kishimoto might turn the reigns over to another Magaka or Studio Perriot to write the Boruto sequel. After all I feel like the Manga/Anime industry is in a bad spot w/o any real flagship series besides one-piece left and even one-piece is nowhere near the global popularity that Naruto enjoyed. Which is why I think the new DBZ Series was planned, because they are trying to go back to the well of old flagship series, until new series can really take off.



This sums up my thoughts as well. There has been quite a few manga that are out with the potential to reach global popularity like the big 3 such as Hero Academia and Assassination Classroom; but they aren't there yet. 

The scenario I'm leaning towards is Kishi handing the reins over to someone else to handle the gaiden series.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Here it is, Zef posted it on the first page.



Yes, that was the secret I was talking about. It's the next thing to be revealed in Japan so far.
No idea what the VIZ stuff is about, but it's most likely something we already know.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, that was the secret I was talking about. It's the next thing to be revealed in Japan so far.
> No idea what the VIZ stuff is about, but it's most likely something we already know.



we could get another interview with kishi. i remember they used to post some interviews only with viz


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said that the Boruto movie was the last story he wanted to tell about the Naruto world. So I really doubt the news will be Kishimoto deciding to continue the Boruto-Manga. If it's anything Kishimoto related i'd expect Kishi to use the buz surrounding the Boruto-Gaiden and Movie, to announce his next original work. However if it's a Viz only announcement than most likely it will be something as simply as a Viz exclusive interview with Kishimoto about the new movie.
> 
> Granted I guess it's conceivably possible that Kishimoto might turn the reigns over to another Magaka or Studio Perriot to write the Boruto sequel. After all I feel like the Manga/Anime industry is in a bad spot w/o any real flagship series besides one-piece left and even one-piece is nowhere near the global popularity that Naruto enjoyed. Which is why I think the new DBZ Series was planned, because they are trying to go back to the well of old flagship series, until new series can really take off.



Mabye for the USA, South America and a few other minor regions, but everywhere else seems be fine without Naruto.

One Piece has been growing really fast in Europe, more than people realise. It's arguably become more popular than Naruto in Europe now(....arguably).
Even in the USA, Attack on Titan pretty much sold more than Naruto Last year (even though it's not a weekly series and had no anime in 2014, it still sold like crazy).

The Only reason why I think Viz is making a Naruto Announcement is because they've Over-Advertised Naruto in the US to the point where it became the only manga people in the US cared about.
Now that the Manga is ended, they feeling the losses in customers since would purchase of viz comics/mangas would eventually decrease even more....and Kodansha will rise more.

US manga/anime market is only the 3rd biggest one after Japan and France. (of course Japan is far greater than both USA and France combined).

Also, I don't think the new DBZ series has anything to do with this Viz media announcement.
The DBZ new series is just another cash cow for Toei (like the one piece anime). It's probably because DBZ kai has finished (or almost finished) adapting all the content + the sucesses of BoG and RoF.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 29, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Mabye for the USA, South America and a few other minor regions, but everywhere else seems be fine without Naruto.
> 
> One Piece has been growing really fast in Europe, more than people realise. It's arguably become more popular than Naruto in Europe now(....arguably).
> Even in the USA, Attack on Titan pretty much sold more than Naruto Last year (even though it's not a weekly series and had no anime in 2014, it still sold like crazy).
> ...



SJ has taken a hit after losing Naruto. Just because other series are better cash cows than Naruto doesn't make losing a cash cow that puts out less any worse.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 29, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> SJ has taken a hit after losing Naruto. Just because other series are better cash cows than Naruto doesn't make losing a cash cow that puts out less any worse.



Well obviously Naruto is consistently among the top 10 best selling manga so of course it'll hit SJ 

I've noticed the hit.....It wasn't that big of a hit actually (I thought the Hit would be bigger given Naruto's popularity) . I think SJ can recover over time ( but slowly though since SJ magazine sales have been falling for many years now)


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 29, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Well obviously Naruto is consistently among the top 10 best selling manga so of course it'll hit SJ
> 
> I've noticed the hit.....It wasn't that big of a hit actually (I thought the Hit would be bigger given Naruto's popularity) . I think SJ can recover over time ( but slowly though since SJ magazine sales have been falling for many years now)



They can definitely recover if one of their potential up and coming superstars can reach the type of fame known for big 3, but whether that is possible for one of them has yet to be seen. My bet is on Hero Academia.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 29, 2015)

Viz deals mostly with America so I dont expect the big news to be big news at all but we shall see


----------



## mayumi (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe they scored some interview with Kishi. More lulz incoming.


----------



## Zef (Apr 30, 2015)

I can't fathom what news Viz can tell us if it's only pertaining to the Western fandom. 

Sounds like it'll be nothing of great significance.


----------



## Summers (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said that the Boruto movie was the last story he wanted to tell about the Naruto world. So I really doubt the news will be Kishimoto deciding to continue the Boruto-Manga. If it's anything Kishimoto related i'd expect Kishi to use the buz surrounding the Boruto-Gaiden and Movie, to announce his next original work. However if it's a Viz only announcement than most likely it will be something as simply as a Viz exclusive interview with Kishimoto about the new movie.
> 
> Granted I guess it's conceivably possible that Kishimoto might turn the reigns over to another Magaka or Studio Perriot to write the Boruto sequel. After all I feel like the Manga/Anime industry is in a bad spot w/o any real flagship series besides one-piece left and even one-piece is nowhere near the global popularity that Naruto enjoyed. Which is why I think the new DBZ Series was planned, because they are trying to go back to the well of old flagship series, until new series can really take off.



I hope you are right, while I do think he will keep Naruto going it would be awesome to see a different author work with the world kishi has made. Also as much as I hate fillers, they are only fillers because the manga is continuing. they seem to animate their fillers better than the main story, ex. the kabuto/oro arc.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Mabye for the USA, South America and a few other minor regions, but everywhere else seems be fine without Naruto.
> 
> One Piece has been growing really fast in Europe, more than people realise. It's arguably become more popular than Naruto in Europe now(....arguably).


The problem is One-Piece is only one series. Shonen-Jump only had 3 Major Flagship series; Bleach, Naruto, and One-Piece. Naruto is now over and Bleach's popularity has been declining, it doesn't even have an Anime anymore, as well as the fact that Bleach itself is almost over [I mean it must be right lol]. If Naruto and Bleach go away, that leaves Shonen-Jump with only One-Piece. And there is no other series right now that is quite up to the task of becoming a flagship to the point of having an extremely successful Anime, Toy-Lines, Video-Games, and so on. Granted they will still probably be able to stretch out Naruto's success via this Gaiden for another Year or so, with another the Anime not being quite over, more video-games, toys, and the movie, but If I was an executive at Shonen-Jump i'd be terrified as to what things are going to be like in a 1-2 years from now, if One-Piece is the only flagship series left, or even if it's One-Piece and only one more series that has grown to that popularity by then, like a Hero Academia, which is really too soon in it's run to hedge ones bets on. Especially since throughout nearly a decade, no other series has ever reach the status of the three flagships, so that it is a HUGE bet that even one series will step up to fill that void let alone 2.



> One Piece has been growing really fast in Europe, more than people realise. It's arguably become more popular than Naruto in Europe now(....arguably).
> Even in the USA, Attack on Titan pretty much sold more than Naruto Last year (even though it's not a weekly series and had no anime in 2014, it still sold like crazy).


Attack on Titan isn't a Shonen Jump series.



> The Only reason why I think Viz is making a Naruto Announcement is because they've Over-Advertised Naruto in the US to the point where it became the only manga people in the US cared about.
> Now that the Manga is ended, they feeling the losses in customers since would purchase of viz comics/mangas would eventually decrease even more....and Kodansha will rise more.
> US manga/anime market is only the 3rd biggest one after Japan and France. (of course Japan is far greater than both USA and France combined).


Which is my point. America still makes up a large portion of the market. So to loose Naruto would be a huge hit to Shonen-Jump, Viz, and it's affiliated Anime production companies. And with nothing to fill that void, they should be scared as to what the market will look like in the coming 1-2 Years.



> Also, I don't think the new DBZ series has anything to do with this Viz media announcement.
> The DBZ new series is just another cash cow for Toei (like the one piece anime). It's probably because DBZ kai has finished (or almost finished) adapting all the content + the sucesses of BoG and RoF.


I agree that this is probably the case, where the Viz announcement is something small like an exclusive interview with Kishi or the american release date for the Boruto Movie. Maybe even Boruto Movie premiering in select theaters.

However while I find that more likely, it wouldn't surprise me if Viz or Jump announced that the Boruto Series will have it's own Anime or possibly even one of Kishi's Editors taking over for Kishi as lead on a Boruto Manga, with Kishi being brought in as a consultant. It wouldn't surprise me because of the current market, and the fact that having something like that could keep interest in Jump long enough for perhaps another Anime/Manga to step up as a flagship. That's all i'm saying.

As far as DBZ is concerned tho, I empathically disagree that the new Anime being planned is not 100% due to filling the void left by Naruto. The fact of the matter is they very clearly timed this revival of DBZ around the end of Naruto and probably Bleach. It didn't just so happen that they decided to make two more movies with clear plot elements that allowed the expansion of the DBZ universe for one pay day. They knew Naruto was ending so they decided to throw a few DBZ Movies out there that had the potential to expand the universe, to see if DBZ still had the potential to be a flagship series for the industry, as they knew the industry would take a huge hit when Naruto and Bleach ended. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this is the case. In-fact back when I did my video review talking about the annoucement of the Battle of the Gods, I called to a T what would happen and that there would be a new anime, because the current state of the market and plot elements in battle of the gods made it extremely obvious what was being done.

Now I think the question as far as getting a Boruto Manga/Anime is concerned comes down to whether Jump and it's affiliated Anime production companies believe that the new DBZ-Anime and One-Piece will be enough of a flagship to carry things until new flagships emerge or if they want to make sure they always have three flagships; and whether Kishimoto agrees to such a thing. I think they always want three flagships, so they probably are in talks with Kishimoto about this already, so to me it comes down to how burned out Kishimoto truly is on Naruto; he may be burned out enough where he's just plain done and never wants to even consult again, in which case we probably won't get a Boruto Series. But if he's willing to even just consult I think we will get a Boruto series and Kishi has talked multiple times about how much he enjoyed consulting on the Movie Road to Ninja and he's stepped up to consult every time for a new movie, so it really would not surprise me if Kishi would be down for consulting on a new Boruto Anime, while at the same time working on a new original work to be presented in Jump in the next 1-2 years. In-fact that would be the smart movie for Kishi as he'd keep buz surrounding his name and works, so people are more hyped for his new series when it's released.

Only time will tell, but I think there's at least a 50% chance we'll be getting a Boruto Anime or Manga, with ether Kishi acting as consultant or one of his chief editors taking the reigns. Especially depending on the success of the Boruto Movie.



Alkaid said:


> This sums up my thoughts as well. There has been quite a few manga that are out with the potential to reach global popularity like the big 3 such as Hero Academia and Assassination Classroom; but they aren't there yet.
> 
> The scenario I'm leaning towards is Kishi handing the reins over to someone else to handle the gaiden series.


Assassination Classroom seems to be wrapping up to, unless some major development expands the story.



Summers said:


> I hope you are right, while I do think he will keep Naruto going it would be awesome to see a different author work with the world kishi has made. Also as much as I hate fillers, they are only fillers because the manga is continuing. they seem to animate their fillers better than the main story, ex. the kabuto/oro arc.


Yeah I would like Kishi's first editor to take over or consult on new Boruto Manga/Anime. Or even Kishi himself consulting would be fine. Just so long as Kishi is not the one writing the narrative, chances are we'd get a very good story.

Though again let me stress this, I do not think the announcement on May 5th will be a new Boruto Movie or Manga. I think it will be just something for American Readers. If a Boruto Manga or Anime is announced I suspect it will ether be the secret in July or announced after the Boruto Movie, assuming the Boruto Movie does well. Or it might even be announced after a second Boruto Movie, if that one does well. But bare in mind The Last did 16.6 Million in the Box Office, which actually beat out Fukkatsu no F, so I think there are definitely some Big wigs make a really strong case for a Boruto Anime/Manga right now and if the Boruto Movie gets those numbers again, than I really have a hard time believing this isn't happening.


----------



## Saiyan Kakashi (Apr 30, 2015)

probably a short series on Boruto and Sarada...

just my guess


----------



## Summers (May 1, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Yeah I would like Kishi's first editor to take over or consult on new Boruto Manga/Anime. Or even Kishi himself consulting would be fine. Just so long as Kishi is not the one writing the narrative, chances are we'd get a very good story.
> 
> Though again let me stress this, I do not think the announcement on May 5th will be a new Boruto Movie or Manga. I think it will be just something for American Readers. If a Boruto Manga or Anime is announced I suspect it will ether be the secret in July or announced after the Boruto Movie, assuming the Boruto Movie does well. Or it might even be announced after a second Boruto Movie, if that one does well. But bare in mind The Last did 16.6 Million in the Box Office, which actually beat out Fukkatsu no F, so I think there are definitely some Big wigs make a really strong case for a Boruto Anime/Manga right now and if the Boruto Movie gets those numbers again, than I really have a hard time believing this isn't happening.


Just thought of this, many thought some of the low points in the manga was because of Kishi taking advice from his editors, I want a new author but what it turns out nothing changes because the editor  chosen is responsible for most of the old stuff.
I want the author to change not because I dislike kishi or anything, but with him its likely he will redo the same themes. Century year old beefs, bonds, discrimination, butt-hurt dick riders.
this new manga should be or seems to be about a new era of peace, there needs to a "how people deal with change" instead of "how people deal with their history" story. 
does anyone know if something like editor taking over has happened before?


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2015)

SJ can recover with time...but I don't know how I feel about a new Naruto series. Most of us were begging for it to end at this point last year lol.


----------



## Turrin (May 1, 2015)

Summers said:


> Just thought of this, many thought some of the low points in the manga was because of Kishi taking advice from his editors, I want a new author but what it turns out nothing changes because the editor  chosen is responsible for most of the old stuff.
> I want the author to change not because I dislike kishi or anything, but with him its likely he will redo the same themes. Century year old beefs, bonds, discrimination, butt-hurt dick riders.
> this new manga should be or seems to be about a new era of peace, there needs to a "how people deal with change" instead of "how people deal with their history" story.
> does anyone know if something like editor taking over has happened before?


I don't think Kishi's original editor is responsible, the manga was good under his watch.



Raiden said:


> SJ can recover with time...but I don't know how I feel about a new Naruto series. Most of us were begging for it to end at this point last year lol.


I don't think we are casual readers. I was begging DBZ to end with Freeza, yet it continued on and now even a new Anime. If something sells they will do the best they can to continue it. And Naruto is selling, it beat out the new DBZ movie which was already enough for them to issue a new Anime.


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 1, 2015)

It's going to be an interview and perhaps some news on the new era projects. At the most unlikely a new anime to rip-of...err pay homage to DBZ Naruto Super


----------



## mayumi (May 1, 2015)

Some silly news like translating the novels.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2015)

I think the news will either be The Last being available for purchase through their site or something or that  Boruto the movie will be released in the states at the same time as in Japan


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 1, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Anyone have any idea of what this news may be? Furthermore, since there is no issue of WSJ May 5th (on a Tuesday/Golden Week), in what format will this news be presented?




Uh is this the American publisher Viz?

If so, the big secret might be the Boruto manga.

I'm not sure if they're translating that in their digital SJ releases yet but if they aren't, that's probably what it is.

If they are, eh I doubt it's anything "new". Otherwise we'd hear it first from Japan.


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2015)

*May 5th "Big Surprise" from Kishimoto*

What is it?

I predict Hinata pregnant with Naruto's 3rd child due to it being  as well as Kishi being asked why the children don't have byakugan with his answer "I forgot. I'll give it to the next"


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 3, 2015)

Whatever the surprise is, its not going to live up to anyone's hype. It will probably be some anticlimatic shit (new anime, or wathever)


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Mider T said:


> News to me is that you're saying Bolt instead of Burrito now





Zef said:


> Is Addy finally warming up to him?


what made people think i hate bolt?   

i like him but his name reminds me of a burrito


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

Addy likes Boruto because he's a male character. :ignoramus



MarcAlmond said:


> Whatever the surprise is, its not going to live up to anyone's hype. It will probably be some anticlimatic shit (new anime, or wathever)



Most probably this.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (May 5, 2015)

Well, today's the day. If you find anything, here's a good place to put it.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Zef said:


> Addy likes Boruto because he's a male character. :ignoramus



what?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I don't think Kishi's original editor is responsible, the manga was good under his watch.
> 
> 
> I don't think we are casual readers. I was begging DBZ to end with Freeza, yet it continued on and now even a new Anime. If something sells they will do the best they can to continue it. And Naruto is selling, it beat out the new DBZ movie which was already enough for them to issue a new Anime.



Hmmm, though didn't said editor stay till the end of the Pain arc? With that we already got introduced to SM and Susanoo which started the crazy power feats that were no longer ninja like but rather DBZ like. What happened next was more like a natural continuation of that with more powerful super mode/s BSM/RSM and more powerful Susanoo PS/Kyuusano/BPS.

Said editor also didn't use the rookies as well as in part 1 which is the source of much complaints. During the first half of part 2 only Shika got the spotlight with all of the other rookies ignored.

Furthermore, there is the matter of how Naruto himself was so irrelevant during said first half of part 2. I recall that in one of the later Naruto volumes Kishi comments on how he will make Naruto more relevant in his own manga since everyone was complaining on how he doesn't do anything. In NF plenty were also complaining on how Sasuke took over the manga then.

The only thing that I really noticed that changed were shipping directions. Either the previous editor was a NaruSaku fan and the next one was a SasuSaku fan. Or maybe Kishi just enjoyed playing with shippers knowing how it makes them crazy. NaruSaku nevertheless  changed a lot as it stopped getting such moments like what Yamato was unable to finish or the hug. It got more angsty and SS seemed to be gaining more moments...also angsty ones. So regardless of the editor shipping preferences it got edgier and angstier on all fronts.

Also Sasuke going from utterly emotionless to crazy. But Kishi planned all along to make him come into conflict with Naruto as their fight was planned as the final thing by Kishimoto since the very start. Sasuke simply couldn't return and turn good after Itachi unless Kishi changed his mind in that particular stance. Something that I believe to be unlikely. Sasuke's craziness at its fullest only lasted one arc anyway as Kishi changed him instead into a Itachi/Danzou/Tobirama mix wannabe by the end to achieve said conflict anyway.

Apart from that there was the matter with Naruto himself. He was meant to surpass all hokages and become the strongest/greatest of all time as most MCs do in shounen. After being ignored for so long Kishi was basically forced both by his fans and by the story itself to make Naruto as great in one(super long) arc alone. Unfortunately such quick change and power ups one after another did make Naruto look QUITE mary suieish. He also never truly answered how he could stop the chain of hatred and begin world peace as it was an unrealistic concept and too difficult to handle for a mere shounen manga. But yeah, Naruto finally became the strongest ninja as he wanted and even hokage. So the premise of the manga was kinda achieved I guess.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 5, 2015)

So where is this "Big News" they speak of?


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

Announcement's from VIZ...
a North-American publisher...
with headquarters in SF...
where it's currently 6AM...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big announcements aren't usually made at 6 in the morning.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Announcement's from VIZ...
> a North-American publisher...
> with headquarters in SF...
> where it's currently 6AM...
> ...



this is the Internet. you can type your  announcement while pooping at 1 am in the morning after a  long night of drinking. 

bo excuses


----------



## Lammy (May 5, 2015)

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!

NEW CHAPTERS OF NARUTO
NEW SERIES OF DRAGONBALL

LOLOLOLOLZZZZ


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2015)

Probably some BS about wanking stuff to get more money


----------



## Deynard (May 5, 2015)

They will probably announce Naruto Gaiden for english readers since japanese shonen jump is ahead of murican Viz's shonenjump . Like slowpoke.


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

Deynard said:


> They will probably announce Naruto Gaiden for english readers since japanese shonen jump is ahead of murican Viz's shonenjump . Like slowpoke.


The official Japanese and English versions of the chapters get released simultaneously.
There has been a ginormous banner on the official VIZ site stating exactly this^ for a while now...


----------



## Turrin (May 5, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, though didn't said editor stay till the end of the Pain arc? With that we already got introduced to SM and Susanoo which started the crazy power feats that were no longer ninja like but rather DBZ like.



For my understanding the old Editor left around the end of the Uchiha Brothers Arc, before the Itachi vs Sasuke fight, but I could be mistaken.

Anyway I do not think Susano'o or SM were inherently problematic. They offered large boosts, but had serious draw-backs that limited them. I think the problem was how quickly Sasuke and Naruto mastered these powers, how quickly the draw-backs were disregarded, and how quickly both powers were upgrade further or replaced with new powers. 



> Said editor also didn't use the rookies as well as in part 1 which is the source of much complaints. During the first half of part 2 only Shika got the spotlight with all of the other rookies ignored.


In-fairness he's only the editor and can only suggest Kishi do certain things, rather than directly control the work. And I have a feeling he was suggestng Kishi incoperate more rookies into each arc, it's just that Kishi than did nothing with them. I mean Sungakuru arc, had a ton of rookies in it, Kishi just did almost nothing with them sans Sakura. Penis-Arc introduced Sai, just people disliked Sai. Immortals Arc had Team 10. Uchiha Brothers Arc had Team 8, just again nothing was done with them. 

So I think the editor was asking Kishi to incorporate them and quite frankly there are monetary reasons why Jump and Kishi's editor would want more rookies incorporated into each arc, to sell more toys, video games, etc... So to me this is all on Kishi, because I can't imagine the Editors or Jump telling Kishi to tone down the rookies.



> Furthermore, there is the matter of how Naruto himself was so irrelevant during said first half of part 2. I recall that in one of the later Naruto volumes Kishi comments on how he will make Naruto more relevant in his own manga since everyone was complaining on how he doesn't do anything. In NF plenty were also complaining on how Sasuke took over the manga then.
> 
> The only thing that I really noticed that changed were shipping directions. .


The biggest difference I noticed was the pacing. Like you said people used to criticize the manga/kishi/old-editor for the pacing moving too slow. Naruto was too weak coming back from TS and the manga was going too long w/o giving Naruto a real fight. Jump even had to step in and tell Kishi to hurry things along in the immortals arc, resulting in Hidan and Kakuzu being cut back as characters in terms of backstories and abilities. 

It almost seems like after Jump told Kishi to hurry things along that the pace started to pick up, but the old-Editor still wanted things to slow down, and eventually he left, and once he did the pacing shifted into turbo. But perhaps that's fanfiction on my part. However I can say for certain that the pacing massively increased around the time the editor was leaving and after he left only increased from there.



> Either the previous editor was a NaruSaku fan and the next one was a SasuSaku fan. Or maybe Kishi just enjoyed playing with shippers knowing how it makes them crazy. NaruSaku nevertheless changed a lot as it stopped getting such moments like what Yamato was unable to finish or the hug. It got more angsty and SS seemed to be gaining more moments...also angsty ones. So regardless of the editor shipping preferences it got edgier and angstier on all fronts


Honestly what I think happened is that Sakura dropped so low in character popularity polls relative to being a main character, that Kishi and the Editors really tried to use the TS as an effort to save Sakura as a character. Giving her new useful abilities and more mature outlook on life. Part of the plan probably was to make Sakura come around more to Naruto and move away from Sasuke more.  And i know NaruHina tards will throw in my face that, Kishi says he had NaruHina planned from the beginning in interviews, but he also said there was a time they consider NaruSaku, which I think was at the end P1 and the first few arcs of PII, in-order to increase Sakura's likability. However I think Kishi still didn't know what to do with Sakura, so she fell into obscurity again and Hinata's popularity increased, so he just defaulted back to NaruHina, and gave up on Sakura until the very end where he want Team 7 to come together against Kaguya.



> Also Sasuke going from utterly emotionless to crazy. But Kishi planned all along to make him come into conflict with Naruto as their fight was planned as the final thing by Kishimoto since the very start. Sasuke simply couldn't return and turn good after Itachi unless Kishi changed his mind in that particular stance. Something that I believe to be unlikely. Sasuke's craziness at its fullest only lasted one arc anyway as Kishi changed him instead into a Itachi/Danzou/Tobirama mix wannabe by the end to achieve said conflict anyway.


Sasuke going crazy definitely happened after Kishi's first Editor left. I agree that a-lot of the stories problems also stem from the fact that Kishi couldn't figure out how to get to Naruto vs Sasuke once Itachi and Orochimaru were out of the pictures, but whether or not having his old-editor there would have done a better job or not, we'll never know. Personally I imagine he would, because again I think the pacing was much slower under the older editor and therefore there would have been more time to flesh out Sasuke's choices and character development, rather than rushing him head long into a conflict with Naruto.



> Apart from that there was the matter with Naruto himself. He was meant to surpass all hokages and become the strongest/greatest of all time as most MCs do in shounen. After being ignored for so long Kishi was basically forced both by his fans and by the story itself to make Naruto as great in one(super long) arc alone. Unfortunately such quick change and power ups one after another did make Naruto look QUITE mary suieish. He also never truly answered how he could stop the chain of hatred and begin world peace as it was an unrealistic concept and too difficult to handle for a mere shounen manga. But yeah, Naruto finally became the strongest ninja as he wanted and even hokage. So the premise of the manga was kinda achieved I guess.


Which again we can only imagine what effect the old editor would have on this, but again it seems like the pacing going slower would have at least made this more reasonable.

In-fact I think much of the problems with the Naruto-Manga are horrendous pacing issues or at least with a slower pace we would have a better chance of getting a more compelling story.


----------



## Radon87000 (May 5, 2015)

Is this it?

Masashi Kishimoto is coming to Comic Con (NYC).. This is the announcement from viz.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 5, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> Masashi Kishimoto is coming to Comic Con (NYC).. This is the announcement from viz.



Yeah, I think one could justify that as a big annoucement. That's a pretty damn big name to land for a U.S. Con.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 5, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> Masashi Kishimoto is coming to Comic Con (NYC).. This is the announcement from viz.



I was wondering as well. I think it's this.


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2015)

New York only?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 5, 2015)

Yeah as "big" as the news is, it ain't big news to me


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

so.................. which american will make shitty comments?


----------



## TRN (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> so.................. which american will make shitty comments?



All of american know this manga is pure shit and gay


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

If I take the effort to go, how would I communicate with him anyway?  

I want to punch him in the face so badly as well.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

TRN said:


> All of american know this manga is pure shit and gay



dude, after this guy who asked stan lee how sex works with heroes, i fear for kishi 


Hussain said:


> If I take the effort to go, how would I communicate with him anyway?
> 
> I want to punch him in the face so badly as well.



your so negative


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

I know. 

tho I want to take and ask him so many question. 

&

I really want to kill any idiot who will ask for his favourite damn jutsu, and why. 
hopefully Americans know how to ask good questions.


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2015)

Hmm ... Sounds like the perfect job for a bald guy in a tux. I'll call around for Kishimoto, he'll love New York.

I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I know.
> 
> tho I want to take and ask him so many question.
> 
> ...



"what's your favorite movie?" ck


----------



## Turrin (May 5, 2015)

Can someone please go and ask him questions people actually care about:

Jiraiya vs Itachi
Prime-Hiruzen
Why he fucked his manga up so bad

Rather than the pairing garbage.


----------



## Seelentau (May 5, 2015)

"WHY DU JU HATE NARUSAKU SO MUCH KISHIMOTO SEMPAAAIII!??!?!?1?1" - Every fangirl @ Comic-Con


----------



## mayumi (May 5, 2015)

I am pretty close but I don't like Kishi enough to attend.

But for gawd's sake don't ask him about stupid pairing shit. Instead ask him if he reads NF and knows how the fans troll.


----------



## Turrin (May 5, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> "WHY DU JU HATE NARUSAKU SO MUCH KISHIMOTO SEMPAAAIII!??!?!?1?1" - Every fangirl @ Comic-Con


Yeah seriously what i'm expecting, considering every interview post manga has been run rampant with pairing garbage.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2015)

Someone just HAS TO ask this and end the neverending wars:

Minato vs. Itachi.

Also Kishi better hire some bodyguards for those cray cray NS shippers.


----------



## heartsutra (May 5, 2015)

Mh, I think this is great news indeed.
Interested to see what exactly this will bring us. 

In short:
Reports appreciated.


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

I want to know
Prime Hiruzen Vs Hashirama
Minato Vs Hashirama
Jiraiya Vs Kisame & Itachi
Minato Vs A, B, 3rd Raikage
Tobirama & A Vs Kin and Gin
Kakuzu Vs Hashirama

and many other things that has  nothing to do with those battles. 
Too bad, he is in NY tho. :/


----------



## Macar0n (May 5, 2015)

Please ask him real questions and not bullshit, don't ruin everything and humiliate yourself in public especially you the pairingtards


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I know.
> 
> tho I want to take and ask him so many question.
> 
> ...



But what questions would you focus at?

Battledome-like? Itachi Vs Minato or BM Minato Vs Hashi? Or how OP was generally the Uzumaki clan? Or where he would rank Kushina or Mito?

Future events? Like if he plans to do the stuff you want and if not then why?

Explain why he loves Uchihas so much?

Shipping questions?

Interviewers usually ask him about his life, his favorite color or yeah...his favorite jutsu lol.

Yeah, they suck...


----------



## Harbour (May 5, 2015)

Someone should ask him has he the dartboard with Sakura's face on it. Or how much dartboards with Sakura's face he has.


Also, is Minato 10times stronger than Itachi or just 5times?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Someone just HAS TO ask this and end the neverending wars:
> 
> Minato vs. Itachi.
> 
> Also Kishi better hire some bodyguards for those cray cray NS shippers.



He is just gonna say Itachi was too perfect again.


----------



## Rindaman (May 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Someone should ask him has he the dartboard with Sakura's face on it. Or how much dartboards with Sakura's face he has.
> 
> 
> Also, is Minato 10times stronger than Itachi or just 5times?



Just watched Excalibur last night. Such an underrated movie in my opinion.



I think Kishi's presence at Comic Con speaks to how far along they are with that live action Naruto adaptation we heard about a few months ago.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

"have you ever heard of the 300kmh cockslash?"


----------



## mayumi (May 5, 2015)

The really pissed off pairing fans can make some statement to him for trolling around though.

Heck they should ask him why NaruSasu isn't cannon and if he watched Korra.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

If the interviewers have to ask stupid and worthless questions then hopefully they will at least be funny too.

Like...what are Sakura's, Ino's and Hinata's three sizes? 

Or...did Itachi REALLY had a girlfriend and what was her name?

Or why Sasuke did not show during Naruto's wedding?

Or why Sakura can't catch a break?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 5, 2015)

Someone needs to ask him why Kaguya exists and why he decided to replace Madara with a villain that isn't even a character.


----------



## Alkaid (May 5, 2015)

Madara was so badass he became too powerful for Kishi to conceivably kill so he cheesed him.


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> "WHY DU JU HATE NARUSAKU SO MUCH KISHIMOTO SEMPAAAIII!??!?!?1?1" - Every fangirl @ Comic-Con



This. 

Hopefully Kishi has body guards with him.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2015)

Hopefully the question askers are more respective than posters here


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Hopefully the question askers are more respective than posters here



I'm afraid that's asking too much. 

The fandom of Naruto (especially in the West) is by far one of the worst in all of manga / anime.


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2015)

ngl, I hope there's going to be lots of pairing questions. I really want to know Kishi's response to them  And maybe someone will ask him about Minato vs Itachi so it can be put to rest. But I imagine the shitstorm here will be legendary if it's finally answered from the man himself.


----------



## Seelentau (May 5, 2015)

Minato vs Itachi? Everyone knows that Minato is stronger than Itachi. Why would anyone think otherwise? o.o'


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Minato vs Itachi? Everyone knows that Minato is stronger than Itachi. Why would anyone think otherwise? o.o'



translated by takl "kish said itachi was too perfect (that hed prefer to be like minato). ".


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 5, 2015)

If I was going, I would ask him what inspired the creation of Killer B. But I'm afraid for his safety. I saw a few posts on Tumblr of SN and NS fans threatening bodily harm on him.


----------



## Harbour (May 5, 2015)

> If I was going, I would ask him what inspired the creation of Killer B.


Wu-Tang Clan.

And Hulk Hogan probably.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 5, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> With the new DBZ anime announced.....Don't be surprised if this is about the anime continuing focusing on Boruto and Sarada. Kishi already said after the gaiden he was done drawing naruto related manga material....He didn't say anything about the anime.
> 
> Too much thought and concept has been put into  the new generation characters and their  setting for all of  this to just stop after a gaiden and a movie.



The Anime will likely continue focus on Naruto after the Last during the Blank Period not Buruto and Sarada is what I could think of. 
Honestly I don't see Buruto being someone replacing the Iconic Naruto Uzumaki.

The news about DBZ is taking place during the blank period after the revival of F before the final chapter with Uub.


----------



## Milady (May 5, 2015)

I'm gonna go but probably won't get to ask questions. Just want to see him in real person for once.


----------



## RockSauron (May 5, 2015)

Nesha said:


> If I was going, I would ask him what inspired the creation of Killer B. But I'm afraid for his safety. I saw a few posts on Tumblr of SN and NS fans threatening bodily harm on him.



Didn't his new editor really like wrestling or something?

Anyway, I just wonder if people will have the balls to actually say some of the stuff some people want to. That would be... interesting, to say the least.


----------



## NW (May 5, 2015)

pumkin1988 said:


> I am going to have a good hearty laugh if Kishi decides to turn Boruto into an actual manga instead of a mini-series. Maybe he changed his mind and had tons of ideas for the new generation
> 
> I would laugh so hard because that definitely would be shocking news and also because I honestly liked Naruto but don't think we should have had any Gaidens or anything. He should have just quit cold turkey


Difference is there's so much shit that needs to be expanded upon. Naruto is a generational tale so seeing the new generation goes in line with what you'd expect anyway. besides, the gaiden is a continuation, going by the chapter numbering


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 5, 2015)

Somebody better ask him why treated majority of his characters like absolute sh*t

Also, why he had a fetish for Uchihas

But more importantly......WHERE THE F*CK IS KIBA'S CHIILD FOR THE NEXT GENERATION ?!!!?!?! ......(I will forever be Salty about this  )


----------



## Bender (May 5, 2015)

Gonna ask him what the best moment of war arc is for him.

That and ask him what favorite fight from part 1 and part 2 is.

Lastly gonna ask which story arc his family likes. 

Anyone who acts up and talks shit to Kishi know I will be there, I will find you and I will beat you down.


----------



## Darkhope (May 5, 2015)

I can't wait to meet him! 

More interested in his kinokuniya autograph session rather than comic con honestly.

Btw New York is the place that sold out 20 showings of The Last (more than the rest of America) and there's a lot of Naruto trash here + major security. I expect the lovers to outweigh the haters tremendously. Not worried at all.

This is also probably really exciting for Kishi too considering he wrote "mario" his manga based on/in New York.


----------



## Bender (May 5, 2015)

DH-chan

If I'm able to meet you can I hang out with you and Kurama-kun like you guys did after seeing The Last?


----------



## adeshina365 (May 5, 2015)

Disappointing announcement.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2015)

Selva said:


> ngl, I hope there's going to be lots of pairing questions. I really want to know Kishi's response to them  And maybe someone will ask him about Minato vs Itachi so it can be put to rest. But I imagine the shitstorm here will be legendary if it's finally answered from the man himself.



Pairing questions like what?

Butthurt NaruSaku/SasuKarin/NaruSasu people throwing tantrums?


----------



## Yuna (May 5, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Somebody better ask him why treated majority of his characters like absolute sh*t
> 
> Also, why he had a fetish for Uchihas
> 
> But more importantly......WHERE THE F*CK IS KIBA'S CHIILD FOR THE NEXT GENERATION ?!!!?!?! ......(I will forever be Salty about this  )


Cats and dogs cannot procreate with each other. There's your answer.

Someone who's going: "Why do you hate Sakura so much? Not that I don't also, but why do you keep piling crap on her?"


----------



## NW (May 5, 2015)

So this was the may 5th thing...?


----------



## Milady (May 5, 2015)

Last yr there were pretty good number of naruto cosplayers. So I'm guessing this year there will be even more.  I'm excited


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 5, 2015)

Yuna said:


> *Cats and dogs cannot procreate with each other. There's your answer.*
> 
> Someone who's going: "Why do you hate Sakura so much? Not that I don't also, but why do you keep piling crap on her?"



That's a Bullsh*t Answer (considering that Kiba and Tamaki are Human)........But, I can totally imagine Kishi saying something as dumb as that


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 5, 2015)

That dumb son of a bitch 

NS fans are going to cannibalize him


> Madara was so badass he became too powerful for Kishi to conceivably kill so he cheesed him.



Yeah Madara was so powerful he got one shotted by Black Zetsu


----------



## freeforall (May 5, 2015)

I fear for his safety. There be some nutjob pairing fans.....

Maybe someone could tell him about the petition to ban Naruto from the states.

Read Top KEK!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 5, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Hopefully the question askers are more respective than posters here



This.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2015)

I really do fear for kishi's safety.


----------



## mayumi (May 5, 2015)

lulz, American fans are not so polite that they will accept nonsense. I hope he gets asked all the tough questions without fans going over board though.


----------



## Lucky7 (May 5, 2015)

I just hope some ignorant ass people don't go to the panel shit and start asking questions like "OMG y did u ruin your series for Hinata and make Naruto fall for an irrelevant side character " and shit like that. I don't like Naruhina either, but c'mon, have the tact to not ask such a thing in front of hundreds of other people. At least ask a more complex and interesting question.

But then again I'll be amused if it happens


----------



## Sword Sage (May 5, 2015)

I would like someone to ask him about why didn't he give Naruto some background on his Uzumaki clan and been too sorely focused on the Uchiha for the entire Manga?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 5, 2015)

I hope those goofy pairing fans act like they got some sense kishi clearly don't wanna talk about that shit. 

Anyway hopefully some meaningful information come out this.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I would like someone to ask him about why didn't he give Naruto some background on his Uzumaki clan and been too sorely focused on the Uchiha for the entire Manga?



to be fair, he did the same with every othsr clan aside from uchiha. even the senju were seriously shafted :/


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2015)

Nesha said:


> If I was going, I would ask him what inspired the creation of Killer B. But I'm afraid for his safety. I saw a few posts on Tumblr of SN and NS fans *threatening bodily harm* on him.



Is this an exaggeration?  If not, can you link me those posts?


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2015)

Most questions asked will be worthless it will be about parings


----------



## Alkaid (May 5, 2015)

Did Naruto become a romance manga while I wasn't looking sometime during it's serialization ?

All people seem to blast the series about is who's fucking who.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Did Naruto become a romance manga while I wasn't looking somewhere during it's serialization ?
> 
> All people seem to blast the series about is who's fucking who.



but did sasuke and sakura actually fuck?


----------



## Alkaid (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> but did sasuke and sakura actually fuck?



We might found out at Comic Con :amazed

Naruto fans asking the important questions


----------



## Lucky7 (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> to be fair, he did the same with every othsr clan aside from uchiha. even the senju were seriously shafted :/


True, but the Uzumaki are the clan of the titular character. He even made two other characters, both significant ones at that, that were connected to his family but he did nothing with it.

That's honestly what I would ask, if anything. Like, what happened to the Senju, or about the Hyuuga and why byakugan is so low tier compared to the other two, or what Tenten's last name is. 


> Did Naruto become a romance manga while I wasn't looking sometime during it's serialization ?
> 
> All people seem to blast the series about is who's fucking who.


Have the pairing fandoms tell it and Naruto had NS/SS/NH hints in every interaction they had with each other . 

But to be fair, Kishi completely fell off with the plot and had long since eradicated any of the things people found interesting or unique about the series/plot points, and in the last two chapters he didn't give much to talk about other than the pairings, the kids, and the characters' relationships with one another.


----------



## Alkaid (May 5, 2015)

TenTen probably doesn't have a last name, just like Jiraiya. Anyway, who cares about the Jobber's eye


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2015)

Fairly sure the pro NaruHina and maybe SS fans will drone out any haters.


----------



## Plague (May 6, 2015)

It'd be funny if a fight between the fandoms got physical and broke out hahaha, imagine that shit on the news xD

In all seriousness, isn't security pretty good? I doubt he'd get anything more than a few drowned out boos.


----------



## Milady (May 6, 2015)

They have tight security and I think they send you a letter a few weeks before telling you not to misbehave or security will throw u out.

If NYC sold out all 20 showings of the Last movie then im guessing there are more fans than haters. But i can tell there may be some retarded and loud ones.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 6, 2015)

Im calling it now all question will be prescreened.

Which  maybe the right way to go because we don't know kishi's lvl of English understanding.

As the languages are different they may need to translate what is written back to him.  Which will give them a chance to screen out stuff they don't want to deal with.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> but did sasuke and sakura actually fuck?



Sarada is just a genjutsu


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Sarada is just a genjutsu



i still think obito was just a collective genjtusu we all had


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i still think obito was just a collective genjtusu we all had



And Kishi is a good writer.


----------



## Jad (May 6, 2015)

I hope, I HOPE people asking him if 'Some Ninja' wins in a fight against 'Some other Ninja' if they ever fought >_>


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2015)

Damn, I missed those Kunai clash and sound effects.


----------



## Teachan (May 6, 2015)

This guy has been talking about relationships and ships in every damn interview since the finale. What is this fear that he *might* talk about pairings? *Of course* he will.


----------



## calimike (May 6, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> Masashi Kishimoto is coming to Comic Con (NYC).. This is the announcement from viz.





> This is truly a momentous occasion! The entire shinobi world is abuzz! The demand for ninja weaponry has skyrocketed! The creator of one of the world's most popular manga of all time is coming to New York Comic Con! And he'll be busy! Kishimoto Sensei will take part in two panels and multiple autograph sessions. The panels will take place on October 8 and 10th. Outside of the con, he'll also be doing autograph sessions at Kinokuniya Bookstore and Barnes & Noble as part of New York Super Week.
> 
> This is a unprecedented event! More details to come in the following months!


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2015)

Anyone from here going there to kill ask him questions?


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

People who get to go are so lucky (>.<). One day I will meet Kishi and thank him for all the hard work he has put in to creating one of the most beloved anime/manga franchises in history......what a journey this story has been (and will be) and I am glad to of followed it.



Milady1 said:


> They have tight security and I think they send you a letter a few weeks before telling you not to misbehave or security will throw u out.
> 
> If NYC sold out all 20 showings of the Last movie then im guessing there *are more fans than haters*. But i can tell there may be some retarded and loud ones.



Well of course. The room will be filled with the most avid Naruto fans/cosplayers. Kishi has always been surprised at how adored Naruto is overseas.


----------



## mayumi (May 6, 2015)

So it is in october. Hopefully by then he is done with the series and probably crapped on it some more with the gaiden and movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Anyone from here going there to kill ask him questions?



Yeah, I will. And I have a good list too. May as well just hand him a letter there personally. 

Motherfckr.

Also the showings of the last sold out? Yuck.... The naruhina is strong in U.S.


----------



## Alkaid (May 6, 2015)

I'm going to go join the NaruHina club right now and start wearing most exquisite NaruHina sets. It's best to be on the winning side.


----------



## Milady (May 6, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Also the showings of the last sold out? Yuck.... The naruhina is strong in U.S.


I bet Viz was notified on how much the Last movie did so well so they decided to ask Kishi to come. Originally in NY there was only going to show The Last twice (hosted by Eleven Arts). But people kept demanding and every new show they added just kept selling out. What started as a 2 day event expanded into 3 months with about 20 showtimes total. Otherwise I don't see why Kishi would suddenly come to NYC. I heard he doesn't appear in public much. 

I also think he will be here in NYC to promote Boruto Movie.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2015)

Teachan said:


> This guy has been talking about relationships and ships in every damn interview since the finale. What is this fear that he *might* talk about pairings? *Of course* he will.



The fear is that he had deranged, rabid SasuKarin/NaruSaku/NaruSasu fans from the Western fandom harassing his staff and even calling his office to give him death threats while trying to raise money to send people to Japan to bully him into rewriting the ending. 

And now he's coming to the United States. 

I'm not particularly concerned that anybody's actually going to harm him, but I'm sure some of those people will be there ready to explode if he mentions pairings, and I'd rather that he not develop an even worse impression of the Western fandom than he already has. 

I really don't get why people even would want to ask him pairing stuff, anyway. It's really very childish. What do people think? If they ask 5,712 times he'll randomly say "Oh yes I actually wanted Naruto and Sakura to get married but someone forced me to change it last minute"? No.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (May 6, 2015)

This is going to be so fucking cringeworthy. 90% of what he ends up having to talk about will be lame-ass pairing shit, while the people who aren't stupid and were actually invested in the story get pushed to the side and ignored. 

Have fun, Kishi.


----------



## ZE (May 6, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not particularly concerned that anybody's actually going to harm him,



Seeing how depressed and enraged some parring fans were at how the manga ended, it wouldn't surprise me if some at least tried.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 6, 2015)

I'm planning to be there !


I fear this is going to be overwhelming for Kishi lol


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2015)

Any crazy NaruSaku fans I promise that I will boo at you in the crowds.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 6, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I'm going to go join the NaruHina club right now and start wearing most exquisite NaruHina sets. It's best to be on the winning side.


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

Bender said:


> Any crazy NaruSaku fans I promise that I will boo at you in the crowds.



lol. Naruto is insanely popular. Everyone is going to struggle to make it into that panel and I heard you need bookings for one of the autograph sessions which will sell out immediately. The other one is first come first serve. Anyway, the place will be full of NH,SS and in general the biggest naruto fans in the area. Heck I know people who aren't even into Naruto wanting to get Kishi's signature and wanting to get into the panel. I only wish Kishi did a worldwide tour


----------



## shintebukuro (May 6, 2015)

I just realized that Kishimoto's October 10th attendance date for comic-con is Naruto's birthday!

And the other day, October 8th, is the anniversary of my join date on NF! @.@


Seeing as how I'm not too far from NYC, I should probably attend comic-con myself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2015)

Yea and in my experience with comic conventions, when the big names come, it's not uncommon for you to have to buy special packages just to see them. That and people who pay big bucks for VIP weekend tickets usually get first dibs on those lines and packages. And unfortunately, people not even into Naruto will probably be there. Assholes with money love going to go to these things to collect autographs that they will sell to desperate fans later on. 

Not to be a downer but I wouldn't buy a ticket assuming you'll be able to see him, much less actually talk to him. If you get a ticket, make sure there's some other stuff you can do and just try to have fun, instead of spending the whole time agonizing over whether or not you'll get to see him.

I'd love to meet him, and thank him for creating Madara, because as much as I shit on the guy for how terrible his writing is, and as pissed as I still am at him about everything, he did create him in the first place.

I'm not even bothering considering it though. Too much money for too slim a chance. I have a friend who works for TOR and is always formally invited to these, but even if I went with her, I doubt I'd have a chance.


----------



## Yoona (May 7, 2015)

My sympathies to all the earlier posters who thought Viz would have something to announce about the manga's plot


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2015)

@Yoona

Viz has been one big disappointment for me throughout the years.


----------



## mayumi (May 7, 2015)

I just hope there is not live action movie announcement.


----------



## Overhaul (May 12, 2015)

I actually might go. I only live a couple of hours away from NY. There are many some things about Tobirama I want to ask Kishi .



ZE said:


> Seeing how depressed and enraged some parring fans were at how the manga ended, it wouldn't surprise me if some at least tried.



I can see it now.




Hussain said:


> I really want to kill any idiot who will ask for his favourite damn jutsu, and why.
> *hopefully Americans know how to ask good questions.*


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2015)

Kishimoto will announce that he made something else up.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 12, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said that the Boruto movie was the last story he wanted to tell about the Naruto world. So I really doubt the news will be Kishimoto deciding to continue the Boruto-Manga. If it's anything Kishimoto related i'd expect Kishi to use the buz surrounding the Boruto-Gaiden and Movie, to announce his next original work. However if it's a Viz only announcement than most likely it will be something as simply as a Viz exclusive interview with Kishimoto about the new movie.
> 
> Granted I guess it's conceivably possible that Kishimoto might turn the reigns over to another Magaka or Studio Perriot to write the Boruto sequel. *After all I feel like the Manga/Anime industry is in a bad spot w/o any real flagship series besides one-piece left *and even one-piece is nowhere near the global popularity that Naruto enjoyed. Which is why I think the new DBZ Series was planned, because they are trying to go back to the well of old flagship series, until new series can really take off.



What about Bleach?


----------



## Alkaid (May 12, 2015)

Bleach is not nearly as popular as it used to be.

The anime ratings were so bad they stopped doing it.


----------



## Sauce (May 12, 2015)

Getting my tickets tomorrow.


----------



## Milady (May 13, 2015)

got my ticket but not sure how hard it will be to see him.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 14, 2015)

How much are they going for? I'm like only 45 minutes away >…<


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I know.
> 
> tho I want to take and ask him so many question.
> 
> ...



How many Americans have you met?  We invented the internet, remember?


----------



## Zensuki (May 14, 2015)

Can I pray for a Part 3?


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Questions for Kishimoto- NYCC*

What would be some good questions to ask him at NYCC?


----------



## madethisaccount2torll (Jun 6, 2015)

does boruto get byakugan?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 6, 2015)

ask him what Himawari's favorite color is....


cuz that's the only level of question he can handle apparently.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 6, 2015)

Why he has so many art errors?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2015)

1-Why does he wank the uchiha so much, and does not care about any other character?
2- Is he going to keep his words about Minato's Gaiden? 
3- Why when Kushina said she would reseal Kurama she was going to die, but it worked with Naruto?
4- How come Madara returned in his prime, unlike all the others? 
5- How is it possible to use an eye-jutsu (Susanoo) without having eyes, when Sasuke lost it when his eyesight became weaker?
6- Has he ever regretted making Naruto the MC instead of another uchiha?
7- Why can he almost never deliver on the hype for most the characters?
8- Did Naruto really meant what he said he said "Obito is awesome" rather, were you high when you wrote that? 
9- According to the last, Naruto never loved Sakura. Was he playing with her feeling all those years?
10- Some questions about power-wise would probably be good. 
11- is there any different between Minato and Tobirama's FTG other than the seal design?
12- Are the masks in the Uzumaki's temple sealing jutsu, or were they ordinary masks except for the SF mask?
13- Was Minato's long-named jutsu only a joke, and there is no such jutsu exist? If not, is he going to ever show it?
14- What is the jutsu Hashirama gave to Sasuke? Or the jutsu Tobirama was trying to use to save Sasuke's life?
15- Does the Izangi need both Uchiha-Senju power as Obito/Konan said, or it does not as itachi implied? 
16- is he the one writing the Databook? If not, do they at least tell him about what they are going to write?
17- Is it true that only an uchiha can survive the Tsukuyomi?
18- Was itachi lying when he said that Jiraiya is superior to him?
19- Why do the MS differs and have different abilities?
20- Were Kin/Gin stronger than Tobirama, or they just defeated him tricks? If they are stronger, is the gap massive between them?
21- How would he rank Hiruzen compare to the other Hokages? Did he mean it when he said he is the stronger out of the first 4 Hokages?
22- Kushina said Mito helped Hashirama in his battle by sealing Kurama, where was she in their battle exactly?
23- How is Minato compared to A & B at the same time, was he superior to them?
24- who killed Hashirama in the first War?
25- Why is it only Minato who was given the "Flee-on-sight" order? Is it Onoki who gave those orders? 
26- Why wasn't Tobirama given the Flash nickname when he has the same jutsu? (besides FTG being reteconned to him?)
27- How come no one from the Moon-people ever noticed that Madara stole the GM for years, and they did not do anything about it?
28- Why did not Naruto ever bother to ask about his clans/parents/ or anything related to his linage and origins?
29- If Hiruzen was so kind, why did he not give the scarf Kushina made to Naruto?
30- what are the abilities for the Kages that he never showed their power/abilities?
31- which Akatsuki captured which Jinshuuriki? 
32- Is there any weaknesses for Koto? And was Shisui the strongest Genjutsu user even without it or not?
33- What were the uchiha doing in Kurama's attack on Konoha? where were they?
34- what is the purpose of all the sharingan Obito had in storage?
35- Who are Tsunade's parents/Hashirama's son/daughter? Where did the senju disappear?
36- Does he pay attention to the time-line or does he put those things randomly to hype the characters only?
37- Why does he keep recycling the sharingan, and the other moves and stories over and over, and over again?
38- What did Obito use to survive the Amaterasu trap?
39- what was stopping obito from coming back to the village and take baby Naruto, after Minato's death?
40- How would you put the sannin and itachi compare to each other? Like is Tsunade stronger than Oro, but weaker than Jiraiya, and itachi is stronger than Oro, but weaker than Jiraiya...etc? in a battle between each of those and the other, how would it go?
41- Why can't Naruto nor Nagato use the Uzumaki's chain jutsu?
42- When he Sasuke said he lost to Naruto, was that in term of the result of the battle and the fact he was knocked out, or in term of ideas only?
43- A lot of people believe that DMS Kakashi is as powerful as end of story Madara, Naruto, and Sasuke, and more powerful than JJ Obito, is that true?
44- Does Naruto "love" Sasuke and Obito more than his parents, Jiraiya, and Iruka?
45- What has Karin done to Sasuke that you keep hinting at, and never revealed? 
46- Minato said he would give a gift for Naruto, but he never did. Did he forgot about it?
47- the story was about the new generation surpassed the older one. However, it seems the newer the generation is, the weaker it is. When did that idea changed? As even Naruto and Sasuke needed an ancient alien's power to surpass those before them.
48- In Naruto and Neji's battle, Naruto argued against Neji's idea of destiny. However, we learned latter on that he IS the distend destined all along, and the reincarnation of Asura, as Hashirama, and from the uzumaki clan so he is related to all of Senju-Hokage, and Minato's son, and Kakashi's student. Was that idea of changing the destiny dropped, and when?

49- At first, only those who were the strongest becomes the Hokage, however, even tho Kakashi was one of the weakest at the time, he became the Hokage. So, is becoming Hokage is only based on if you're a student of the previous Hokage or not, and as such Naruto was naturally going to be the Hokage after Kakashi even if he was weak and did not do anything? 

& Finally,
50- Tell me all of Minato's moves m,f, or die!  

. 
those are the questions I would have asked him had I got the chance. 
all I hope for is that event to be a bit long with Kishi, and that Americans do know how to ask better than the JP.


----------



## ScottofFury (Jun 6, 2015)

Why the fuck does he hate Team Gai so much?


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2015)

itachi lover


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Huge list of tl:dr


Kinda reminds me of when my momma would give me a sheet of notebook paper and tell me to write a christmas list. Boy i would grab sale papers and go crazy writing shit...never got any of it tho.

Anyway if i went i would try and ask him about a minato gaiden preferably beginning from his childhood.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2015)

shut up, it's only 50 questions.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2015)

Does not count. 
Also, some of them are matters of Yes/not or names...etc

easy enough. U_U

anyway, when is he going to NY anyway? I actually forgot. 
and are the fans going to get the chance to talk/ask him? (Assuming there is a translator with him? )

&

Hope the paring fans never get the chance tho.


----------



## Deana (Jun 6, 2015)

Why is part II Naruto such a Black Hole Sue when part 1 and part III Naruto is so much more tolerable? 
Why does Kagura and her bitch ass grandsons exist? 
It seems like you're having fun with part III so or you? 
Did you enjoy coming up with new jutsu for the new generation with your son?
Since Bolt isn't interested in being Hokage does that mean his sister and/or Sarada will be interested?
Do you know your awesome for creating Hashirama, Madara, Rock Lee, and Hinata?
Why didn't Kushina keep her dream of becoming Hokage?

LOL, I would never ask the first two questions but I'd be thinking them.


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> 1-Why does he wank the uchiha so much, and does not care about any other character?
> 2- Is he going to keep his words about Minato's Gaiden?
> 3- Why when Kushina said she would reseal Kurama she was going to die, but it worked with Naruto?
> 4- How come Madara returned in his prime, unlike all the others?
> ...


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> 1*-Why does he wank the uchiha so much, and does not care about any other character?*
> 2- Is he going to keep his words about Minato's Gaiden?
> 3-* Why when Kushina said she would reseal Kurama she was going to die, but it worked with Naruto?*
> 4- How come Madara returned in his prime, unlike all the others?
> ...




On the Bold I want those questions answered as well, especially how he seem to be favoring Sasuke and Uchiha clan and never seem to given much on Naruto and his Uzumaki clan since the Pain arc which it was the best Naruto arc better than the war arc.

I also wondered who was the one killed Hashirama?


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 6, 2015)

What are the unnamed Kage's names?
I could actually ask him that myself, but well, I'm not in NYC.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 6, 2015)

Might ask one of these questions while I'm there.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Might ask one of these questions while I'm there.



Above anything, the first slew of questions out of most fans' mouths should revolve around Kaguya. Not only the history of her origin, but also why the hell he replaced Madara with her.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2015)

> but also why the hell he replaced Madara with her.



Probably because she is far better character than that garbage.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2015)

Which part of the story did you not make up as you went along.

If you could rewrite one part of the story, what would it be and why.

Did the ending play out as smoothly as you thought it would in your mind.


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 6, 2015)

Why are all the pairings forced and rushed?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 6, 2015)

Why Do You Hate Team 8 so much ?
On a scale of 1-10, How much do you hate Kiba and Shino ?
Why isn't there an Inuzuka Kid in the new generation ?
Was it your Idea to create a new generation, or was it an Idea forced by SP/SJ Associates ?
Kiba's Dad, Who is he ? What happened to him  ? Where is he ?
What was the point of suddenly making Kiba obsessed with becoming hokage towards the end of manga? Bad/Forced Humour or just plain unimaginative ?
Why did Team 7 end up having the worst Team Dynamic in the series ?
Why is that Akimichi girl your favourite of the new gen? Do you actually find her character funny ?
Is it true that  Kaguya was asspulled into the story to make "The Last" Canon ?
Why are you so sh*t at World building ?
Why are you so lazy at Interesting Character goals ?
I dunno if you're sexist or not but, There's a common trend with female characters in this series, Why is that ?
Who do you love more, Uchihas or Uchihas?
What was the point of introducing so many Clans if you were just gonna focus on one of them ?
Why did you Kill off Neji for Fanservice Pairing ?
Did you make Edo Tensei the initial focus of the war arc as an excuse to bring back Itachi ?
Is it true that you're a p*ssy that's scared of you're Editors/SJ bosses ?
Is it true that you never intended to make the Chunin exams arc and rookie 9 as it was all the editors ideas ?
Do you hide the fact that most of ideas for the series are from the editors not you ?
Why do you lie in Interviews ? Are you being controlled ?
Do you realise that you're a horrible, Horrible Mangaka ? 
But Do you realise that Creating Inuzuka Kiba is the best thing you've done for this series ?


----------



## RBL (Jun 6, 2015)

Is neji going to revive next chapter?

Is Rock Lee stronger than Prime Gai?

Why do you hate Team Gai so much?

Who is the strongest oponnent Seven Gated Gai can defeat?

How strong is Gai with the seven gate

Who is stronger between 8 gated gai vs DMS Kakashi


----------



## MS81 (Jun 6, 2015)

Also ask him why would he make Kakashi hokage after losing his sharingan? Do you plan on showing us what he can do without the sharingan.


----------



## madethisaccount2torll (Jun 6, 2015)

what happened to naruto and sasuke's lost arms?


----------



## KamiKira (Jun 6, 2015)

Rock lee's character was supposed to be a rival to the 2 main characters, at what point did you fail to realize that?

2-Hyuuga clan and uzumaki were poorly treated compared to the uchiha, Any specific reason as to why you did that?

3-Female characters, do you honestly feel like their only interests and importance  to the story is love?If so, is that your overall view on women?


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 6, 2015)

KamiKira said:


> 3-Female characters, do you honestly feel like their only interests and importance  to the story is love?If so, is that your overall view on women?



Pls not this shit again.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 6, 2015)

Has Sasuke ever used Tsukuyomi?






​
For real though, somebody should ask him why his Rinnegan is adorned with a tomoe seal; whether or not it's simply a Rinnegan or more of a Rinne Sharingan.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd ask him for more details about Obito's time in Kirigakure and what's the deal with him being able to control a Pefect-Jin. I'd also probably ask for some basic clarification on things like what specifically unlocks Susanoo and if an EMS user retains the jutsu of the eye's former host. 



Hussain said:


> 38- What did Obito use to survive the Amaterasu trap?


DB says it was Kamui.


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 6, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> DB says it was Kamui.



That's new. Where?


----------



## Indra (Jun 6, 2015)

Please, please, please.

Ask him if Bolto is getting the Byakugan, Himawari too. Or some type of Dojutsu


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 6, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> That's new. Where?




Specifically:

[Enigmatic Powers]
_No one has a clue as to what Tobi-Madara's powers are. Even before Akatsuki members, he never exerted them. In his rare battle happenstances, jutsu hardly leave any traces upon him. *His ability lets attacks fail to connect without exception, keeps his body unscathed after Itachi's Amaterasu, and apparently transcends space so he can vanish into thin air.* And here is the biggest question of all: why is Madara alive? Contemporary to Konoha's creation, the man supposed to have died at the Valley of the End lives to this day, his appearance unchanged. The jutsu that kept Madara alive, deceiving even Hashirama, the First Hokage, is known to Madara and him alone..._


----------



## KamiKira (Jun 6, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> I'd ask him for more details about Obito's time in Kirigakure and what's the deal with him being able to control a Pefect-Jin. I'd also probably ask for some basic clarification on things like what specifically unlocks Susanoo and if an EMS user retains the jutsu of the eye's former host.
> 
> 
> DB says it was Kamui.



He probably defeated both yagura and the sanbi and after that, he used the genjustu on both, Seeing how kurama was captured by the 3 tomoe genjustu I would say that it was yagura first the the sanbi.

Good question though.


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 6, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Specifically:
> 
> [Enigmatic Powers]
> _No one has a clue as to what Tobi-Madara's powers are. Even before Akatsuki members, he never exerted them. In his rare battle happenstances, jutsu hardly leave any traces upon him. *His ability lets attacks fail to connect without exception, keeps his body unscathed after Itachi's Amaterasu, and apparently transcends space so he can vanish into thin air.* And here is the biggest question of all: why is Madara alive? Contemporary to Konoha's creation, the man supposed to have died at the Valley of the End lives to this day, his appearance unchanged. The jutsu that kept Madara alive, deceiving even Hashirama, the First Hokage, is known to Madara and him alone..._



Oooh, I thought in the new databook, lol. Nevermind then.


----------



## Silver Fang (Jun 6, 2015)

1. What clan are KinGin from?
Since it's clear we're not gonna hear about them again in story.

Some other questions, but I think those will be answered in Gaiden, so I hold off on putting them here.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 6, 2015)

Why'd you want to ask anything related to unexplored subplots like Bloody Mist? You know he's going to pull something out his ass and that it will be disappointing. "Um... yeah, guess Obito was just chilling while he was there... uhm... didn't really think about it before this." 

Questions like "What would you have liked to improve/elaborate further upon?" seem more up his alley.
Things like "What clan did this guy come from?" and "Did this character have a boy/-girlfriend?" he'd improvise an answer for right on the spot.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> *1-Why does he wank the uchiha so much, and does not care about any other character?*
> 2- Is he going to keep his words about Minato's Gaiden?
> *3- Why when Kushina said she would reseal Kurama she was going to die, but it worked with Naruto?*
> 4- How come Madara returned in his prime, unlike all the others?
> ...



When I saw the first 10 questions, you reminded me of Sarada. 

Per the bolded: I would like to know the answers to those questions, too, but there would be a limit to how many questions Kishimoto would answer. Perhaps he will only be given the softball questions, and those would be pre-approved by him. If not, 47 and 48 are pretty good questions to ask.

Some of your questions have answers that are easier to figure out, like #4 and #8. Madara was to receive more focus than the other Edos, so he had to be at his prime in order to pose a real threat. Others have explained Naruto?s mindset when calling Obito a ?badass.? Naruto was referring more to the old Obito, the one who cared about older strangers, who wanted to protect his friends and become Hokage. Not everyone will agree with that and many find it odd, given what Obito would do since then.

If I had the chance to ask Kishimoto some questions, I would like to know how he really felt about a number of characters and ask how he feels those in the Narutoverse should handle their entire history. I feel like the concept of history was mostly hand-waved and only used when dealing with current threats.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Why'd you want to ask anything related to unexplored subplots like Bloody Mist? You know he's going to pull something out his ass and that it will be disappointing. "Um... yeah, guess Obito was just chilling while he was there... uhm... didn't really think about it before this."


Because he could always surprise me and give a thoughtful response that makes sense and was only never included in the manga because he couldn't find a way to fit it in 

Or it would probably be what you just said 

Still tho I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jun 6, 2015)

How did you create such an amazing manga and what advice would you give to future manga writters?

What's your next manga going to be?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 6, 2015)

Is there going to be a PTIII?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2015)

How did Hashirama die and by whose hands?

Are Naruto and Hinata getting a third kid?!


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2015)

Why did Sasuke awaken a Rinnegan with tomoe? How does it differ from Kaguya's third eye? What is the Rinne Sharingan exactly?

These are important questions people. 


*Edit*: Good work ST.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 7, 2015)

I wonder what this loonies are gonna do to him. [YOUTUBE]OCNToELCGxA[/YOUTUBE]
But I doubt they have the money to go.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok, I'm surprised no one has said this yet.

What the fuck happened to the Senju clan? Like, were they wiped out or something? No one in the manga has even made any statements pertaining to their or demise either. It's just a big blimp that everyone has seem to have forgotten and accepted.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 7, 2015)

Q:Anything for previous generation gaiden?


----------



## NW (Jun 7, 2015)

Why is Obito such a fucking boss?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 7, 2015)

Can EMS withstand Izanagi/Izanami?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 7, 2015)

I would ask what animals taught Hashirama SageMode. I'm 95 percent sure it was the slugs, but it would be nice if it were confirmed.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jun 9, 2015)

GUYS, I FORGOT TO BUY LE TICKETS!

I think they are all SOLD OUT!


*cries in the corner*


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Also ask him why would he make Kakashi hokage after losing his sharingan? Do you plan on showing us what he can do without the sharingan.


I thought it was obvious the Kakashi-Hokage move was made completely for fan service. 

This is further enforced when Kakashi didn't fight at all in The Last.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 10, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Also ask him why would he make Kakashi hokage after losing his sharingan? Do you plan on showing us what he can do without the sharingan.



He already answered that question (in JumpFesta, I think). He said something along the lines of "Kakashi was the only one who could lead Naruto or Sasuke... blah blah blah". Basically, he was trying to say that Kakashi was leader material, so the Sharingan was not needed.

A better question would be to ask him how strong he really is, without the Sharingan. Better yet, ask him whether he can still access his Perfect Susano'o like Madara did. 

Oh, and if someone from here does manage to ask a question, ask one about Hiruzen's strength.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 10, 2015)

Dolohov27 said:


> I would ask what animals taught Hashirama SageMode. I'm 95 percent sure it was the slugs, but it would be nice if it were confirmed.



I don't think anybody taught it to him.

His special sage summon is the wooden Buddha statue, not an animal.


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 11, 2015)

He should cancel for his own safety, there are some ppl still mad over the ending.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2015)

beyondsouske said:


> He should cancel for his own safety, there are some ppl still mad over the ending.



What about recent events?  He'd need body armour and a full escort if he came over now.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jun 12, 2015)

So nobody wants to know how itachi obtained the 3 god weapons?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't see why should anyone care honestly. :/
It's like asking how did the Kin/Gin brothers got their weapons as well, and so on. 
It really is irrelevant and won't change anything either way.


----------



## Klue (Jun 12, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Can EMS withstand Izanagi/Izanami?



Why would Madara purposely waste an eye if EMS could withstand it?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 12, 2015)

Klue said:


> Why would Madara purposely waste an eye if EMS could withstand it?



Well, it was asspulled to him, and he got his eye back afterward anyway.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2015)

Why doesn't anyone ask him a question about his personal life or who the first editor was?

If I only was allowed one *question*, that would be mine. "_Who was your main editor and influence from the beginning through the Pain arc?_"

The manga is over, so I think he'd be more interested in your headcanons then more questions about a dead series.



Sword Sage said:


> On the Bold I want those questions answered as well, especially how he seem to be favoring Sasuke and Uchiha clan and never seem to given much on Naruto and his Uzumaki clan since the Pain arc which it was the best Naruto arc better than the war arc.
> 
> I also wondered who was the one killed Hashirama?



It's obvious why.  Sasuke lost and Naruto won. 

Only Sasuke *failed* and Naruto had an _existential crisis_ about Hokage being mostly paperwork.


He should do his brother a favor and have his brother write Sasuke and retell the story from Sasuke's POV.  There would be so much about Taka, time with Orochimaru, the Hawk, background of the Sound 5, and have a tragic ending so sad it would justify the letdown ending of Naruto as *it would be a tragedy* rather then a shitty "happy" ending.  

And then have this one end 20 years in the future, not 15, with Sasuke using Outer Path Gedo (Revival of the Dead) *to resurrect the Uchiha clan *and die.  That way he'd have done *SOMETHING *for his clan and his daughter. (No, jumping in front of a weapon doesn't count because he'd have done that for Karin - the girl he lolditched for pathetic "_annoying_" Sakura of all fangirls - and neither does eating her moms food) _*Then*_, it would be a happy ending for Sasuke.



I'm just amazed that he left Sasuke alone and sad after having Naruto obsess over him for years and even scream "I'll never leave you alone" five chapters prior.

And no, Kishimoto said in an interview he doesn't like Sasuke because he's "disobedient".  

We should tell him that's why the western fans love him - he wanted to change the system and make the world a better place where children would not have to kill their families or fight in pits (like they fight in Boruto)


----------



## Zef (Sep 29, 2015)

Revolution said:


> He should do his brother a favor and have his brother write Sasuke and retell the story from Sasuke's POV.  There would be so much about Taka, time with Orochimaru, the Hawk, background of the Sound 5, and have a tragic ending so sad it would justify the letdown ending of Naruto as *it would be a tragedy* rather then a shitty "happy" ending.



1)Sasuke doesn't care about Taka. Look how happy he was to see them. 


After so long


/sarcasm
Seriously, what's the point of seeing Taka, Oro, etc through Sasuke's point of view? There wouldn't be more background. Sasuke knew nothing about them until Kabuto gave him a crash course on their history, and clans 

2)Tragic ending=/="good" ending



> And then have this one end 20 years in the future, not 15, with Sasuke using Outer Path Gedo (Revival of the Dead) *to resurrect the Uchiha clan *and die.  That way he'd have done *SOMETHING *for his clan and his daughter. (No, jumping in front of a weapon doesn't count because he'd have done that for Karin - the girl he lolditched for pathetic "_annoying_" Sakura of all fangirls - and neither does eating her moms food) _*Then*_, it would be a happy ending for Sasuke.


There is so much wrong here I don't know where to begin. 
Why the hell should Sasuke revive people that have been dead for years? It's one thing to die and be resurrected soon after (Pain Invasion) But being dead and getting revived years down the line? What on earth makes you think the Uchiha wish to live in a generation they don't belong where the people they knew are either very elderly, or already dead? Furthermore, Sarada wants her father. Not some dead people she doesn't know.

*"Oh hey Mikoto, here's your granddaughter. Though you're a little young to have grandchildren (around Sakura's age for fucks sake), and did I forget to mention your son sacrificed himself to bring you all back to a era 20 year's in the future?"*

*"Hey Sarada, these once dead people are your clanmates, enjoy them at the expense of your father"*






> I'm just amazed that he left Sasuke alone and sad after having Naruto obsess over him for years and even scream "I'll never leave you alone" five chapters prior.


Naruto, and Sasuke are closer now then they ever were. Read Gaiden, watch Boruto when it's released where you live.



> And no, Kishimoto said in an interview he doesn't like Sasuke because he's "disobedient".


Kishi illustrated this sentiment recently with "tea" vs "juice", and how Sasuke likes the former, but is sometimes forced to drink the latter. Sasuke is a character that does certain things, and sometimes Kishi has to force him to do what he (Kishi) wants in order to get the plot moving. 

tl;dr - Sasuke is hard to write, and it gave Kishi headaches. I highly doubt he hates the character seeing his screentime in the recent movie. 



> We should tell him that's why the western fans love him - he wanted to change the system and make the world a better place where children would not have to kill their families or fight in pits (like they fight in Boruto)


Eh...I'm biased, so I don't care what he does most the time as long I understand why he does it. I'm not sure where you were but a lot of people were bashing Sasuke for his "Revolution". Even going as far as to bash Kishi because they mistakenly believed Sasuke turned good just by joining the war effort.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 29, 2015)

Revolution said:


> It's obvious why.  Sasuke lost and Naruto won.
> 
> Only Sasuke *failed* and Naruto had an _existential crisis_ about Hokage being mostly paperwork.
> 
> ...



How does one get so much wrong in one post 
Sasuke doesn't give two shits about Taka. The only time he showed some care was when he was reminded of his actual team : Team 7. It comes to no surprise that he drops them as soon as he reunited with Team 7. Gaiden just signifies how Team Taka no longer exists.

If the series ended on such a tragic note it would pretty much go against all of the major themes represented in the manga and Naruto's dreams from the very beginning. It would be a literary disaster.

The physical restoration of the Uchiha clan was never the end goal for Sasuke or more importantly Kishi. The Uchiha clan was one that was getting consumed with hatred, ready to attack Konoha, and now its a clan that is full of love and it reflects that. Sasuke sacrificing so much to ensure a better future for everyone else, Sakura raising their child with love, Sakura pronouncing how having a child is not simply a way to ensure genetics continue to exist, Sasuke pronouncing how Sarada exists due to his love for Sakura and Sakura's love for him, Sakura making bento's filled with love, Sarada understanding the thoughts behind the bento, Sauske holding onto the bento and smirking, Sarada wanting to become hokage to make sure everyone knows such a feeling, Sarada awakening the sharingan out of her love for her father...this is how the Uchiha clan restores itself. 

You seem to struggle to understand Sasuke's character, ignoring the entirety of part 1 as well but thats expected considering what else you have written. Actual canon is far different from your fanfiction. 

When "alone" is referenced it does not mean Sasuke wants someone to be physically next to him constantly. What Sasuke lacked and what he thought was never going to happen was to have the bonds he had in the past with his family. He has that. He has a wife and daughter who both love him and a brotherly bond with Naruto. Sasuke has never been alone since even if he is in a different dimension on a mission, he knows there is a loving family there for him at home.

You can't even understand Sasuke's character so please don't speak on behalf of Sasuke fans. Finally, if you think abolishing the idea of a ninja was Sasuke's goal you are for the nth time wrong.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hasan said:


> He already answered that question (in JumpFesta, I think). He said something along the lines of "Kakashi was the only one who could lead Naruto or Sasuke... blah blah blah". Basically, he was trying to say that Kakashi was leader material, so the Sharingan was not needed.
> 
> A better question would be to ask him how strong he really is, without the Sharingan. Better yet, ask him whether he can still access his Perfect Susano'o like Madara did.
> 
> Oh, and if someone from here does manage to ask a question, ask one about Hiruzen's strength.



You're right bro...


----------



## Corvida (Sep 29, 2015)

Revolution said:


> It's obvious why.  Sasuke lost and Naruto won.
> 
> Only Sasuke *failed* and Naruto had an _existential crisis_ about Hokage being mostly paperwork.
> 
> ...





What does one do with an useless tool, Sarah?




That?s how Sasuke disposes the love of his life he had to lolditch because  evil authorial reasons?

This is Naruto, not effing Poldark


----------



## Sauce (Sep 29, 2015)

Going to this panel in a week or so. I honestly hope people don't ask for a part 3.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 29, 2015)

Times are GMT -4.



> *New York Comic Con Panel Schedule
> October 8 ? 11, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...





*Livestream perhaps?*


----------



## Trojan (Sep 29, 2015)

So, the questions is only going to be on the 8th? 
and the whole thing is only 1 hour?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> How does one get so much wrong in one post
> Sasuke doesn't give two shits about Taka. The only time he showed some care was when he was reminded of his actual team : Team 7. It comes to no surprise that he drops them as soon as he reunited with Team 7. Gaiden just signifies how Team Taka no longer exists.
> 
> If the series ended on such a tragic note it would pretty much go against all of the major themes represented in the manga and Naruto's dreams from the very beginning. It would be a literary disaster.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Hi,
- Sasuke told Kakashi (when he was ready mad-crazy) "If you bring back my clan, my mother my father my brother, I will stop right now. Since then he has gone past it, but it's not just about "passing genetics down" as you said. It's about giving them a chance to LIVE and enjoy a family like he has always wanted them to. They didn't deserve to be wiped out by a village that was planning to kill them anyway just to farm their eyes (look at Danzo!).

- Remember how Taka reminded Sasuke of Team 7 like you said? Remember how *Taka* reminded Sasuke of Team 7 like you said? Taka had what team 7 had, bonds, family, closeness. He loved them. Does that mean he just throw the new one away? And he did during Kage Summit when Team 7 also tried to kill him in return. Naruto wanted to resolve Team 7's bonds? Does that mean disposing of other bonds? What kind of person does that make Sasuke? What kind of person does that make Naruto?

- Hyuuga grave of Neji was visited at the end, NOT ITACHI. So Sasuke loved Itachi so much that he is okay with letting him be forgotten? No wonder Sasuke looks so sad in that entire page. The point of 700 was to show a typical day of the characters after the time skip. That means a typical day is Sasuke all alone lost in the green forest, ALONE with NO BODY.

- Back to Taka, aside from having bonds with Sasuke that deserved to remain close because they lived, fought, and almost died together, and they even sought him out after he lost it at Kage Summit - all they ever did was support Sasuke and protect him from harm. They sided with Sasuke against that very system that took his family away. One of those member happened to be Naruto's cousin, even Kushina's neice for all we know, and we never see them together. My theory on that is because she is a girl so she is reduced to pairing fodder instead of being a more significant character. And it shows where she is (unfortunately) dragged back into Gaiden just to show she is a doting Godmother to Sarada (whose existence is denied by Sakura, also using and discarding her) and to show she still has feelings for Sasuke but Sasuke's happiness is more important then her own. - Doesn't this make you dislike both Sasuke (for reasons of abandoning his family, which he only spent time with in Gaiden because he was crashed upon) and Sakura (for covering up the story of Sarada's birth and the existence of a woman who is always sending glasses and clothes)?  That is called "broken bonds", what Naruto claimed to want to save Sasuke from.  Karin deserves not just better friends and guys to crush on - she deserves a better world.




Forgot to mention how it would be a perfect, beautiful, and happy ending for Sasuke because Itachi always considered him a vessel.  This way, he is a vessel for *LIFE*  Love always motived Sasuke deep down inside, which is why he was so angry and wanted to destroy the evil that hurt him and took away his loved ones.  

It's always been about destroying evil and restoring family, he said so in his introduction and the only time that changed is when he surrendered to Genocidal Konoha and abandoned Team 7 once again (not even Naruto would come with him and Sasuke even told Naruto "i didn't think you'd come" and that was only to hand Sasuke the headband of the village that killed his entire family.  

*PTSD* stays with someone for life, so there would have to be a lot of changes within the village that Sasuke can see over a period of time before he even accepts such a gesture of acceptance that "maybe genocide is okay and the Uchiha were never from Konoha anyway" because that is what it not only felt like, but blatantly stated.   

Same with even getting married to a girl who knows nothing about what really went on.  Doesn't an (unofficial) book have Sakura running a mental hospital?  (along with having the elders still in power and neither Tsunade nor Naruto have done anything about it - Sasuke should have killed them because we all agree they deserve it)


----------



## Zef (Sep 30, 2015)

Revolution said:


> - Back to Taka, aside from having bonds with Sasuke that deserved to remain close *because they lived, fought, and almost died together,*


Same happened with Team 7.
Main difference being they weren't a band of criminals. 


> and they even sought him out after he lost it at Kage Summit - all they ever did was support Sasuke and protect him from harm. *They sided with Sasuke against that very system that took his family away.*


No they didn't. Taka didn't give a damn about the system, and that hasn't changed since they still work for Orochimaru. Taka joined Sasuke to help hunt down Itachi; then their goal became destroying Konoha. All because Sasuke told them what to do. Fighting the system was never in their interest. Why the hell do people believe in this fanfic version of Taka? 


> One of those member happened to be Naruto's cousin, even Kushina's neice for all we know, and we never see them together.


I pity whoever is related to Karin. Even Sarada was tormented at the possibility, no one wants to share blood with that thing.




> Forgot to mention how it would be a perfect, beautiful, and happy ending for Sasuke because Itachi always considered him a vessel.  This way, he is a vessel for *LIFE*






..............I thought you wanted Sasuke to have a tragic ending...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, why were Taka criminals? Same reason Kurama was a criminal. Karin was a refugee. Suigetsu was kidnapped for years.  Juugo was a bipolar mass murderer.  Naruto and Jiraya say hello.  They never asked to be criminals any more then Gaara asked to be hated by Sungakure.

Guess you don't like Mito, Kushina or Naruto, then (and Hashirama or Tsunade either).

Sasuke gave up on changing the system and just decided to let the children fight and beat the shit out of each other in the end, letting the shinobi system continue and having parents watch their children die, but *thats okay because they had sex*, amiright?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 5, 2015)

I wish someone would ask him some real hard hitting questions, like where Kaguya came from and at what point in development, cause those last 50 chapters were just..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Yes, why were Taka criminals? Same reason Kurama was a criminal. Karin was a refugee. Suigetsu was kidnapped for years.  Juugo was a bipolar mass murderer.  Naruto and Jiraya say hello.  They never asked to be criminals any more then Gaara asked to be hated by Sungakure.
> 
> Guess you don't like Mito, Kushina or Naruto, then (and Hashirama or Tsunade either).
> 
> Sasuke gave up on changing the system and just decided to let the children fight and beat the shit out of each other in the end, letting the shinobi system continue and having parents watch their children die, but *thats okay because they had sex*, amiright –snip–?



Taka were criminals the moments the attacked the 5 Kages.
Besides, most of them were already Nukenins.
Gaara wasn't a criminal, everyone was just scared shitless of him.

The system would have been the same under Sasuke.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2015)

The Kages were always at war with each other and Sasuke did go to the meeting to confront the Hokage Danzo, betrayed by Zetsu and put in a situation it's either kill or be killed, making them against all the villages publicly, yes.  That doesn't mean Sasuke could not have worked with Naruto to make sure what happened to him doesn't happen to anyone else.  Sasuke should have won the coup for his parents or died trying.  Thats why I hope Sasuke does die if the series ever does continue. in a way Sarada knows the TRUTH about her clan and gets Totsuka sword from either Mikoto or Itachi.  Nothing would make Sasuke happier.

Of course this is IF he ever continues the series.  

For now the best questions would be about him, his brother, would he ever collaborate together on a series, does he have time to enjoy New York, how does he like New York, did he finally get to go on that vacation he wanted, would he ever consider being a head animator, etc.  

Kishimoto may not make good conclusions for his works, but his drawing style is has always been attractive.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 5, 2015)

Questions that need a canonical answer:

- itachi vs minato
- minato vs nagato
-  jirayia vs itachi 
- "that jutsu"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasuke wasn't changing the system, Revolution. He was just lashing out and making himself the enemy of the world so it would never have peace. Even his OWN FUCKING WORDS you ignore, thinking he's (and the Uchiha) were freedom fighters.

Oh, and if you haven't noticed? Under Kakashi and then Naruto? The Kages are all friends. A new system is in place (The Shinobi Union). The world is at peace and is flourishing under it to the point where weapon sales, for _SHINOBI_, are low!


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 5, 2015)

Participants of this discussion, please calm down. 

You are getting way too confrontational towards each other and you are starting to get further away from the topic that should be discussed in this thread.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2015)

This thread was merged with "_*What questions would you ask Kishimoto*_", so maybe you could remove the two threads or change the title?  I'm more interested in that; the questions or thanks the attendants will give.

And Yagami1211 and I were more conversing them confrontational, at least that's how I feel.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 5, 2015)

If Kishi gets bottled on the panel stage by someone in the crowd. That would be amazing


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> If Kishi gets bottled on the panel stage by someone in the crowd. That would be amazing



*_implying he hasn't been bottled the last year and a half in interviews_*


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 5, 2015)

Here are the *real* questions that need to be asked. If someone who attends NYCC could ask at least one of these questions instead of irrelevant "who would win in a fight between X and Y", then that would be amazing-

*1)* Where did Kaguya and the Otsutsuki Clan come from? What is the complete origins of the Otsutsuki and shinobi in general?

*2)* How exactly did Hagoromo and Hamura seal Kaguya/Ten-Tails in the moon via Six Paths Chibaku Tensei, but Hagoromo also became the Ten-Tails Jinchuriki? The two events contradict one another; it makes no sense.

*3)* Why was Kaguya so despotic and emotionless during the final battle? More importantly, why was she incapable of thinking for herself and relied on Black Zetsu so much?

*4)* What was the actual point in Kaguya's revival anyways? Why did he not just leave Madara as the final villain (he really would have been much more satisfying)? There has to be a greater reason than it was just a simple way to get rid of him. Logically, Kaguya should have been more of a threat than Madara, but she wasn't.

*5)* Why did he decide to spend 150+ chapters on the final battle of the Fourth Shinobi World War and leave easily the most anticipated and hyped up battle that is Naruto vs. Sasuke for just 5-7 measly chapters at the end? In all actuality, this fight should have been at least 15 chapters, if not more. And what can he himself do to improve the quality of this battle when it is finally adapted into the anime? Such as contribute some of his own original ideas to Studio Pierrot of how to extend the battle so all of the additional filler scenes are actually semi-canon.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2015)

I believe *#5 *has to do with internal pressure. Delaying out the story as much as possible (with ridiculous ways) so the top secret Naruto The Last movie comes out in time (or earlier) then the ending.  Shonen Jump wants to capitalize on NARUTO.  Read an interview a few years ago that Kishimoto wanted to have a movie on Sasuke and the idea wa REJECTED on the fact that NARUTO is the merchandise that is well known, not Sasuke.  So we got Road to Ninja as a result, I remember (assuming the interview was correct and not a fabrication like several "interviews" that are fabricated).

Basically, Kishi was forced to continue it and did as he was told rather then insisting it end at Pain arc (or where he believed it should have ended)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 5, 2015)

^ ...what source of information did you get that? Kishimoto never planned to end the manga at the Pain Arc.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Oct 5, 2015)

@ 2 and 3 in one answer.

Because Six Paths Chibaku Tensei and Ten-Tails Coffin Seal are different Jutsu, one makes a Jinchuriki other makes the Moon.

Hagoromo put it inside his body because he most likely he didn't know the Six Paths Chibaku Tensei jutsu, yet or he didn't have that kind of power before he became the Juubi-Jin. So he and his bro were not as strong/knowledgeable in developing Jutsu when they fought Kaguya.

This makes sense, since Hagoromo never planned to make the Moon and split the Juubi into 9 Bijuu, until he saw how his Younger Son's life and his way to peace with cooperation over Indra's with power.

So, splitting the Juubi's Chakra into 9 Bijuu, is Hagoromo saying cooperation is stronger than one person can be individually and prevents people from becoming despotic with their power. He also did it because Juubi would have still existed after his death anyway and so the 9 Bijuu wouldn't be despotic like Kaguya became, because of a power difference she had.

Kaguya could have also placed Hagoromo and Hamura's image over Naruto and Sasuke because she remembers the time she got sealed by both of them. Basically, she was seeing ghost images of her fighting them over Naruto and Sasuke current positions.


----------



## Zef (Oct 6, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Here are the *real* questions that need to be asked.
> 
> *1)* Where did Kaguya and the Otsutsuki Clan come from? What is the complete origins of the Otsutsuki and shinobi in general?


The Ootsusuki background is convoluted enough so I doubt Kishi can answer this.
We're told Hagaromo was the originator of Rinnegan yet there's this new Ootsusuki that has them, in his palms no less.


And he's not biologically related to Kaguya so he didn't inherit them like Hagaromo. IMO, when it comes to the Ootsusuki,Kishi just makes things up as he goes. So it's a good question to ask about, but I'm afraid it'll be a waste since he won't have an answer. 




> *2)* How exactly did Hagoromo and Hamura seal Kaguya/Ten-Tails in the moon via Six Paths Chibaku Tensei, but Hagoromo also became the Ten-Tails Jinchuriki? The two events contradict one another; it makes no sense.



This is a good one. The way I see it either the old information is null, and void or there's room for both these accounts somehow.

I think it's important to look at how Naruto & Sasuke sealed Kaguya. Why? Because Kaguya paralleled them to her sons after they touched her with the seals; which tells us the sealing in the past happened in similar fashion. 



> *3)* Why was Kaguya so despotic and emotionless during the final battle? More importantly, why was she incapable of thinking for herself and relied on Black Zetsu so much?


She's a princess. Not a shinobi. Naruto even gave a little speech on "the history of shinobi" to Kaguya/Black Zetsu. 
As for her being emotionless? IDK if that's entirely true. She cried, and showed shock twice (when Naruto used reverse harem & after being touched by the seals). I think she even showed anger a few times. But if it helps any Naruto himself commented on how  heartless she was to Hagaromo. I think the explanation, or lesson Kishi/Hagoromo gave is that the power she acquired changed her.



> *4)* What was the actual point in Kaguya's revival anyways? Why did he not just leave Madara as the final villain (he really would have been much more satisfying)? There has to be a greater reason than it was just a simple way to get rid of him. Logically, Kaguya should have been more of a threat than Madara, but she wasn't.



I disagree with the last sentence. 
Kaguya could erase dimensions, switch dimensions, and turn into a rabbit monster(lol). Someone can argue that Madara was better as a villain for several reasons, but not from a threat standpoint. He doesn't possess half of Kaguya's power, and his use of Chibaku Tensei & Infinite Tsukuyomi did nothing to Naruto/Sasuke. 
Kishi most likely made her villain over Madara simply because he found her more interesting. She has a nice design, and is a key figure in the history of Narutoverse. Main problem is people simply didn't care for her near the end. There wasn't enough build up, and people were tired of *"there's a bigger villain controlling the current villain"* theme. 



> *5)* Why did he decide to spend 150+ chapters on the final battle of the Fourth Shinobi World War and leave easily the most anticipated and hyped up battle that is Naruto vs. Sasuke for just 5-7 measly chapters at the end? In all actuality, this fight should have been at least 15 chapters, if not more. And what can he himself do to improve the quality of this battle when it is finally adapted into the anime? Such as contribute some of his own original ideas to Studio Pierrot of how to extend the battle so all of the additional filler scenes are actually semi-canon.


Kishi sucks at managing the time he has. Obito wasted so much fucking panels and the dude didn't die until Kaguya was playing the role of villain.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2015)

> And he's not biologically related to Kaguya so he didn't inherit them like Hagaromo.* IMO, when it comes to the Ootsusuki,Kishi just makes things up as he goes*.



It's not only about the Ootsusuki tho. 

but yeah, you're right. That's why it's pointless to ask him those type of questions. 
and even if you do, he will probably throw any bone at you even tho chances are he
never thought of it prior to the question. 

Perhaps that's why most of his interviews are with rather dumb questions that help with nothing...


----------



## Kai (Oct 7, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> *2)* How exactly did Hagoromo and Hamura seal Kaguya/Ten-Tails in the moon via Six Paths Chibaku Tensei, but Hagoromo also became the Ten-Tails Jinchuriki? The two events contradict one another; it makes no sense.


It seems Hagoromo and Hamura sealed Kaguya and the Gedo Mazo to the moon, but Hagoromo became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2015)

Kai said:


> It seems Hagoromo and Hamura sealed Kaguya and the Gedo Mazo to the moon, but Hagoromo became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.



How is that even possible?
The seal brought all the Bijuus out of the Gedu-Mazu. They weren't the "Juubi" anymore. 

Even tho, that whole thing is a mess, and if we haven't seen his power through Naruto and Sasuke, he honestly looked like an ass
seeing how the Hokages, Madara, and Obito dealt with it easily and the latter 2 sealed it like nothing.


----------



## Ganta (Oct 7, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> The system would have been the same under Sasuke.



How so? By taking out Gokage and Naruto, *S*asuke wants the world to home-in its hatred on him  as a way of throwing the current Status quo out the window.

Even though there's no means of defeating his  ocular powers through a boots-on-the-ground effort that the shinobis can dream up,  his idea is to give everyone something to bite into.




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke wasn't changing the system, Revolution. *He was just lashing out*



To whom?





> and making himself the enemy of the world so it would never have peace.



oh my fucking days


----------



## Kai (Oct 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> How is that even possible?
> The seal brought all the Bijuus out of the Gedu-Mazu. They weren't the "Juubi" anymore.


The bijuus weren't created then, so Hagoromo sealed whatever was left over (Juubi entity) into himself while Kaguya and the shell (Mazo) were sealed in the moon.

He's probably not going to explain what Juubi without the Mazo is. Just take it for what it is, that the Juubi existed within Hagoromo without the shell.

EDIT: Which is weird, since Yin Kurama stated Mazo existed within Hagoromo.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 7, 2015)

Kai said:


> EDIT: Which is weird, since Yin Kurama stated Mazo existed within Hagoromo.


Which is the exact reason I brought that up. That is where the plot hole lies...


----------



## Kai (Oct 7, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Which is the exact reason I brought that up. That is where the plot hole lies...


If I had to make a guess that _somewhat_ follows the timeline:
-Hagoromo and Hamura seal Kaguya with Six Paths Chibaku Tensei
-Hagoromo sealed Juubi within himself.
-Towards the end of his life, Hagoromo split the Juubi into the 9 bijuus and also sent Mazo to the moon along with Kaguya (two separate moon events).
-Hamura and his descendants guard the Mazo on the moon

Unless the DB stated Hamura and descendants guarded Mazo immediately after Kaguya's sealing, then Mazo can't be at two places at once. As for Kaguya reappearing, perhaps her will was also split to reappear in the newly awakened Mazo/Juubi like Orochimaru with the Cursed Seals.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone got to meet Kishimto yesterday?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2015)

I bet most questions were shipping related. 

Kishi was like "Damn, those westerners are insane. Especially those shippers that looked at me with such madness in their eyes. I saw death staring at my face...".


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Anyone got to meet Kishimto yesterday?



yes, i wont mention her username unless she wants to but she said only 5 people asked 1 question each. 

don't think that is an actual "meeting" seeing how strict it was.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 8, 2015)

Already? I thought the panel would be in the afternoon.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Already? I thought the panel would be in the afternoon.



no, this was yesterday. today is round 2


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)

Yesterday there was a smaller panel, where 5 people from the audience got to ask a question. Career related questions and something about the Bijuu living happily ever after. 

The main panel at NYCC starts *today at 5:30 PM GMT-4* on the main stage. With some luck, we might get a *livestream*.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 8, 2015)

^ In response to this, what exactly do we have to do to watch it? Would it be shown on that link above? Also what are the chances it would be shown to us?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yesterday there was a smaller panel, where 5 people from the audience got to ask a question. Career related questions  *and something about the Bijuu living happily ever after*.



 ......


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2015)

All I need is a gif of Kishimoto getting punked


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> ^ In response to this, what exactly do we have to do to watch it? Would it be shown on that link above? Also what are the chances it would be shown to us?



You just need to go to the  at the given time. All the different official NYCC livestreams can be found in the link in my previous post. I can't 100% confirm that they're actually going to stream Kishimoto's panel, but they're already streaming Main Stage panels as we speak so... here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

We won't probably get anything interesting anyway.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kishimoto Sensei shares his favorite #Naruto bad guy is Hidan #NYCC #SenseiSays .

Kishi knows his shit ! Hidan is so batshit insane, you can't hate him.

Kishimoto Sensei shares his fav #Naruto moment is from Chapter 698, Naruto and Sasuke after battle. #NYCC #SenseiSays


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

i think we already know all of that


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2015)

Kishi got a bad memory or his heart is fickle like the autumn skies.

He said in one interview that his favorite villain is Deidara.

And in another he said it was Itachi.

Hell...I recall him mentioning Tobi too if just due to the mask being easy to draw.

The SasuNaru is a constant though. So its no wonder that said bromance at its best is his favorite moment LOL


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi got a bad memory or his heart is fickle like the autumn skies.
> 
> He said in one interview that his favorite villain is Deidara.
> 
> ...



People can change their favorite characters, Arles.  

I used to like obito/itachi at one point, and now they are 2 of the most hated characters to me.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

So basically these Q&A's are useless?   Welp, time to let go of this series in 50 years


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> So basically these Q&A's are useless?   Welp, time to let go of this series in 50 years



you still have your sasuke novel to look forward to


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

and there we go...


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 8, 2015)

Ok, let's see...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

This guy who's talking is wasting our time with his nonsense.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

*Patiently awaits for the new info that won't come*


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

We finally get to see the shitty editor!


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

yeah, the only live steam i watch is porn. kishi isnt like porn so i will wait for the summary


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, the only live steam i watch is porn. kishi isnt like porn so i will wait for the summary



What this guy said

Minus the porn.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

So they wanted him to continue but he said no, fuck it !


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> What this guy said
> 
> Minus the porn.



you heard what i said : catbuff


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2015)

anyway, goodnight. it would be appreciated if someone made a  summary in one post and put the qoute in OP


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

Oda bro sensei 

Really good friends


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

these are such basic questions


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Honestly, I still did not care about anything so far..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

It's more about the guy and less about the manga, heh.

He loves Slam Dunk, Akira, Dragon Ball, Monster and 20th Century Boys


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's more about the guy and less about the manga, heh.



it's been half an hour already tho.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

How many times are they going to repeat shit we already know about Kishi? 


Inb4 he talks about being too busy to spend time with his kids as if we haven't heard that  1000000 times already


----------



## Rai (Oct 8, 2015)

Boring questions.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

nothing about queen


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 8, 2015)

Shit interview so far.

We getting any fan questions?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Shit interview so far.
> 
> We getting any fan questions?



the fans were not any good yesterday.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> the fans were not any good yesterday.


Sigh...


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 8, 2015)

Boring interview, again....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm loving this 

He's drawing !


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

Naruto fandom confirmed shit. All that complaining over the manga yet when given a chance to ask Kishi something they talk about his personal life.

ck


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)

>mainstream event
>expecting revelations in terms of plot(holes) and characters

you guys...


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

he's asking about skyscrapers and computers


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> >mainstream event
> >expecting revelations in terms of plot(holes) and characters
> 
> you guys...


I was more or less just hoping there would be some fan Q&A and someone out there would actually have the balls to ask the real questions instead of just sucking up like usual.


----------



## Kurak (Oct 8, 2015)

Confirmed that Orochimaru became an immortal in the manga, and that he will outlive the other characters. 

Dat Oro.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

He's drawing the J-Man ! 
The J-Man !


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

and itachi-tards think Kishi prefers him over Jiraiya!


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

> Not drawing an Uchiha


Kishi is dead to me.:ignoramus


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and itachi-tards think Kishi prefers him over Jiraiya!



Silly Hussain, Kishi was talking about which character he was going to draw next.


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Favorite character after Naruto is Jiraiya


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Silly Hussain, Kishi was talking about which character he was going to draw next.



his favorite, after Narudo.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and itachi-tards think Kishi prefers him over Jiraiya!



Kishi has to use a reference because Jiraiya has no impact


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope someone takes pictures of Kishimoto drawing.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

I knew it's the editor's fault.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

The question ! Why the fuck Sasuke wins is winning the popularity poll ?

Naruto's the hero dammit !


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> Kishi has to use a reference because Jiraiya has no impact



The one who taught Naruto, Minato, Nagato, Yahiko and Konan
from the Sannin and a Hokage's student has no impact? 

The sheer ignorance in this reply is astonishing.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

they're addressing Sasuke's superior impact and popularity with the fans

so messy


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> The question ! Why the fuck Sasuke wins is winning the popularity poll ?
> 
> Naruto's the hero dammit !



What is this about Sasuke? :ignoramus

I might actually care about this interview now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The one who taught Naruto, Minato, Nagato, Yahiko and Konan
> from the Sannin and a Hokage's student has no impact?
> 
> The sheer ignorance in this reply is astonishing.



the lack of impact on kishi himself, sestra 

kishi had to use a cosplayer in the audience to jog his memory


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> they're addressing Sasuke's superior impact and popularity with the fans
> 
> so messy





ghstwrld said:


> the lack of impact on kishi himself, sestra



Dayum


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> What is this about Sasuke? :ignoramus
> 
> I might actually care about this interview now.



Editor answer : He's cooler, looks cooler and has cooler powers.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

and kishi confirms that Sasuke looks better and is cooler and has better powers than the title character


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 8, 2015)

I hate the person running this interview. Absolute shit questions.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Editor answer : He's cooler, looks cooler and has cooler powers.





ghstwrld said:


> and kishi confirms that Sasuke looks better and is cooler than the title character



Double Dayum



As expected from Lord Sasuke.


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Did you ever think that Naruto would last this long?
- Actually I never imagined it, I actually thought it might be canned after the 10th week. That's actually a regular occurence at Jump, after episode 10, 'THE END'.

Did the editors of Shonen Jump want you to continue NARUTO?
- Well I'd be lying if there wasn't some pressure from mangement. But I had a pretty clear idea how I wanted to the series to end, but I put my foot down and said "this is when I want it to end, this is it"

You said you had the Naruto ENDING perfectly visualized in 2006. Did you end the Manga how you wanted to back then?
- Actually it was all in my end. I had envisioned that Naruto and Sasuke would make the sign of recoliniation in the Valley of the End. 

You've been working on a lot of stuff; Naruto Gaiden, Boruto Movie, etc., how is your work load?
- So um, yeah life got a little bit easier when I finished drawing Naruto. It might not be obvious to the fan's, but literally as I was drawing the last chapter, I was told I was going to write the script for the Boruto Movie. It was just recetly that I finally got time to relax and spend time with my family. After the scree play.

Other than Naruto, who is your favorite character of the series?
- Jiraiya


----------



## Kushina san (Oct 8, 2015)

There is a serious interesting revelation on the manga? so boring....


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)

Chidori


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Chidori


I wanted someone to ask why they lied


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 8, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> and kishi confirms that Sasuke looks better and is cooler and has better powers than the title character


...that was Kishimoto's _editor_.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

When the fans are going to get to ask?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

it's over


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

That's about it? The fans did not even get to ask, pffff

pointless.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Oct 8, 2015)

What a piece of shit


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Editor answer : He's cooler, looks cooler and has cooler powers.



That's what I heard too. I just heard he has cool powers, and looks cool.

Wonder where people are pulling this other information that was never said 
Which isn't wrong. Sasuke was created to be the cool character, the handsome one. Naruto was the lame character, and the average looking one.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...that was Kishimoto's _editor_.




Thought so.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

Sasuke wank, and it's all over?

10/10 interview.  Would watch again.  Kishi is the best mangaka ever. Thank you and Sasuke > Your fave.


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay so we learned that Sasuke is cooler


----------



## Kushina san (Oct 8, 2015)

Very disappointed.


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

We did learn that after Naruto, Jiraiya is Kishimoto's favorite character


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 8, 2015)

so much so, he can't even remember his face


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

lndra said:


> We did learn that after Naruto, Jiraiya is Kishimoto's favorite character



he is one of the best written character in the manga. 

Tho, I think he said something madara at first. 
the stream was off for some moments (in my case at least), so I did not get to hear some stuff
here and there. 

tho honestly I am surprised he did not say/do the uchiha. 

I guess all the uchiha dick riding was because of his editor after all. 
why did the first one need to go?


----------



## Jhonny117 (Oct 8, 2015)

Nothing new....


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't think he forgot what Jiraiaya looked like. I think he forgot his entire design by memory.

It must be hard for him, as incredibly busy as he is


----------



## Starwind75043 (Oct 8, 2015)

Jesus that was bad. Inst there supposed to be one more signing or Q & A Saturday?  I guess that's your last hope before hes officially done with all of this lol.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah. He said he didn't draw any Naruto character for a very long time.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

Indra still trying to twist interviews I see.



Hussain said:


> he is one of the best written character in the manga.
> 
> Tho, I think he said something madara at first.
> the stream was off for some moments (in my case at least), so I did not get to hear some stuff
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Starwind75043 said:


> Jesus that was bad. Inst there supposed to be one more signing or Q & A Saturday?  I guess that's your last hope before hes officially done with all of this lol.



I don't think there is any Q & A stuff anymore.

Yesterday, 5 very smart people blew it away, with VERY smart questions, and were really much needed.

And today, what you just saw. 

I guess there is only Boruto the movie, and signing stuff, maybe? 



Zef said:


> Indra still trying to twist interviews I see.



oh well. 

I guess it's the Sasuke's tards fabrications that confused me then. Since I just read the audience were screaming Sasuke's name or something...


#Pfff, Sasuke tards, never chance.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

The only way real questions will get asked is if someone from this forum goes to these events


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 8, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke wank, and it's all over?
> 
> 10/10 interview.  Would watch again.  Kishi is the best mangaka ever. Thank you and Sasuke > Your fave.



Even the editor could not resist the Sasuke wank. I see he has learn't a lot from Kishi


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 8, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> they're addressing Sasuke's superior impact and popularity with the fans
> 
> so messy





ghstwrld said:


> and kishi confirms that Sasuke looks better and is cooler and has better powers than the title character



Oh damn!


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Zef lying once again 


Hussain said:


> oh well.
> 
> I guess it's the Sasuke's tards fabrications that confused me then. Since I just read the audience were screaming Sasuke's name or something...
> 
> ...






Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah. He said he didn't draw any Naruto character for a very long time.



I'm pretty sure I heard Kishimoto say that his favorite character was Jiraiya after Naruto. I didn't really hear him be convinced by someone else, or the fan's. In fact I heard Sasuke's name being shouted from the crowd when people were asking what their fan's were after Naruto.

The guy doing the interview said his favorite was Rock Lee, and then Kishimoto said something about needing to see a Jiraiya cos-player to remember his design.

Did anyone else hear wrong or .... 



ghstwrld said:


> and kishi confirms that Sasuke looks better and is cooler and has better powers than the title character





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...that was Kishimoto's _editor_.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Barely 5 minutes passed and already people are twisting his words.
> 
> Kishi wasn't sure who he was going to draw next, so the moderator asked the audience to yell their favorite character's name ("Your favorite character after Naruto."). The mod heard people yell Jiraiya so Kishi went "Let's go with Jiraiya then." and started drawing him.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2015)

How did the Interview go ? 

Did Kishimoto get bottled ?


----------



## Kurak (Oct 8, 2015)

> audience were screaming Sasuke's name or something...


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 8, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> How did the Interview go ?
> 
> Did Kishimoto get bottled ?



No, he got numerous standing ovations though


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Kurak said:


>


I did hear Sasuke, Sasuke, Sasuke 

As for what Playtpus said, I can't find the footage again (I don't really know how Twitch works)

But what did anyone else hear


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> How did the Interview go ?
> 
> Did Kishimoto get bottled ?



He made a small reference to Kiba. Something about the cat lady...let me look for it.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

lndra said:


> I did hear Sasuke, Sasuke, Sasuke
> 
> As for what Playtpus said, I can't find the footage again (I don't really know how Twitch works)
> 
> But what did anyone else hear



to be honest, I am amazed with your hearing because I did not get anything of what they said.


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> to be honest, I am amazed with your hearing because I did not get anything of what they said.


I could make out Sasuke when the crowd started screaming and clapping for no reason lmao.

I mean he is the second most important character to the series... I mean I didn't really expect to hear the crowd start cheering for any other characters but Nardo and Sauce.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> How did the Interview go ?
> 
> Did Kishimoto get bottled ?



They treated him like he was a king or something.

The fans were doing standing ovations.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

@Indra

hearing "Sasuke" name does not  really mean they were all saying so, or that the most wanted Kishi to draw him.
As even the guy standing their said that they were screaming a lot of different names. You also can't tell how many
said whatever the name may be.


But regardless, even if it was so, the Sasuke tards who try to use that against Narudo sounds desperate. 
I mean Kishi just drew Narudo, why would anyone scream "Naruto" when his pic was just finished!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> No, he got numerous standing ovations though





Yagami1211 said:


> They treated him like he was a king or something.
> 
> The fans were doing standing ovations.



Ah, so it was just the super obsessive Naruto fans that attended.

I guess it's not that surprising considering that NYC is probably the biggest haven for obsessive Naruto fans in the west.

It would be a lot more special if Kishi got bottled and berated by the crowd. 



Zef said:


> He made a small reference to Kiba. Something about the cat lady...let me look for it.



Oh, please do share


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 8, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Ah, so it was just the super obsessive Naruto fans that attended.
> 
> I guess it's not that surprising considering that NYC is probably the biggest haven for obsessive Naruto fans in the west.
> 
> ...



Maybe in your dreams.


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Oh, please do share



It may take a few  hours  minutes for me to find the source.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2015)

*NYCC Interview which happened earlier this day*


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 8, 2015)

He mentioned his rivalry with oda, but couldn't hear much


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *NYCC Interview which happened earlier this day*



Why do these people call Naruto, Nerado


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

lndra said:


> Why do these people call Naruto, Nerado



When I was in the U.S they the city/town I was studying at were always replacing the "t" with "d"

Like, Water > Wader 

Don't know why, but I actually like it.


----------



## LightningForce (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey there everyone,

I was at the interview and I can confirm that they were chanting Sasuke's name because the moderator (some fat dude whose name I forgot) asked a question to Kishi's editor which mentioned how Sasuke was always ranked above Naruto in the polls. The crowd then followed by the Sasuke chant (there were some, but not a lot, of boo's though).

Ask me any questions about the panel and I'll answer them as best as I can remember. Lol to those who attended, I sat next to the bloke who cosplayed as Jiraiya who inspired Kishi to draw him at the panel. Dude def got that drawing at the end of the panel.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

We have seen the entire thing. 

Also, Sasuke os not always ranked above Naruto anyway. The last poll Narudo was ahead of him with 1000+ votes.

inb4 Zek with his unofficial rating.


----------



## LightningForce (Oct 8, 2015)

Where? I recall hearing that the panel was not to be taped by anyone except perhaps the usual guy perched with the film recorder.

I don't know much about polls except the ones from SJ, but the moderator just seemed like a Naruto fantard to me (like everyone else in the audience). He said all the villains are redeemed in the end. And yet, Kaguya wasn't. Madara wasn't.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Go several pages back. It was a live stream. Everyone here saw and heard everything. 



> I don't know much about polls except the ones from SJ,



There are 7 official Naruto polls. Throughout the entire part 1, Naruto was always ahead of Sasuke

*Spoiler*: __ 












then Sasuke became more popular than him early part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 









and then Naruto surpassed him again in the last official poll

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LightningForce (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, those polls I do know about. But I didn't know about the live streaming lol. 

Wow, from reading the posts it seems like a lot of you are pretty cynical and dissatisfied with the overall story of the manga. In any case, I apologize I couldn't be much of help at this point. The moderator was the one who asked all the fucking questions (couldn't even get the Gaiden title name right 'Uhh Seventh Scarlet etc.') and left no time for the fans to come up and ask Kishimoto himself.

One optimistic notion about going to the panel was that I was ready to go up and ask him something that bugged me the most and probably would interest some of you: By portrayal, who was the better shinobi under Hashirama's context, battle skill, and virtue of sacrifice, Itachi or Minato? Cause me and my friends have argued about that for the longest time lol.

But...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

It can't be helped. 

oh well, only 3 more days, and then only the anime will remain.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I used to like obito/itachi at one point, and now they are 2 of the most hated characters to me.


Are you really Hussain???


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Are you really Hussain???



I liked obito until it was conformed that Tobi = Obito. I felt like all of what his character stood for was torn apart. Kakashi Gaiden became pointless in my eyes, and none of what he said or his "sacrifice" mattered anymore. Other than that, that mini arc was actually one of my favourite, until it got ruined as I said.

Itachi's character was good as well, and i did not mind the "reveal" that he is a good guy. It's just
that the whole Taka Sasuke thing made me think less of itachi a bit because I felt like the their story
is being forcefully dragged on, and giving way more than it worth. Then comes ET itachi, and ruined
everything. 

The ET did not really do justice to a lot of the characters, especially those we knew about previously.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I liked obito until it was conformed that Tobi = Obito. I felt like all of what his character stood for was torn apart. Kakashi Gaiden became pointless in my eyes, and none of what he said or his "sacrifice" mattered anymore. Other than that, that mini arc was actually one of my favourite, until it got ruined as I said.
> 
> Itachi's character was good as well, and i did not mind the "reveal" that he is a good guy. It's just
> that the whole Taka Sasuke thing made me think less of itachi a bit because I felt like the their story
> ...



 

I agree with you


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 8, 2015)

the INSTANT Tobi was revealed it shoulda been obvious he was Obito.

and Itachi was a hatchet retcon job the likes rarely seen in any form of literary work.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> The question ! Why the fuck Sasuke wins is winning the popularity poll ?
> 
> Naruto's the hero dammit !



Naruto won against Nagato/Pain. 

After that there was nothing exciting about Naruto because he cannot loose after that.  There is nothing life-threatening anymore.  Sasuke was always in suspense "will he survive?"

This is why Kishi's brother should retell the story from Sasuke's pov.



KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> I hate the person running this interview. Absolute shit questions.



When I was at UCSB, whenever there was a popular speaker (in this example Neil Gaiman) the entire audience was given 2 index cards to write all our questions down.  (2 questions per person was the limit I think).  The cards were given to Neil before his speech.  He answered questions after (on the cards).  Very clean and organized.

Also, anyone who knows the 5 paragraph essay from school (intro, 3 main points, conclusion) could make it organized.

No I have not seen the video yet but everyone seems to be complaining.  The guy has two days in New York at a nerd convention before flying on a 13 hour flight back home.  Give the jet-lagged guy a break.



lndra said:


> I mean he is the second most important character to the series... I mean I didn't really expect to hear the crowd start cheering for any other characters but Nardo and Sauce.



lol


*
No, Sasuke was just the princess that needed to be rescued from herself because Naruto knew better.*


----------



## foxfairy (Oct 9, 2015)

boring. More interesting questions should be done.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tQzSgx6el1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2015)

did we learn anything new this time? no?  

i will just qoute myself  



Addy said:


> immortal orochimaru.
> 
> teenage mutant ninja turtles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> They treated him like he was a king or something.
> 
> The fans were doing standing ovations.



:king

damn, there is no emotticon like that


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know why you guys expected anything more.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't know why you guys expected anything more.



i told them since this was announced in jully but no one believed me 

still, all this oro wank and knowing that he lkes TMNT is awesome 

btw, did we learn anything new about kishi himself?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> i told them since this was announced in jully but no one believed me
> 
> still, all this oro wank and knowing that he lkes TMNT is awesome
> 
> btw, did we learn anything new about kishi himself?



A few things, mostly work related.

He went to work on Boruto as soon as the manga ended.
He only started to take a break after Boruto was done.
Boruto was the first time he wrote an entire movie script from start to finish.
The higher ops of SJ wanted him to continue Naruto ( Because despites what NF says, it was still SJ's N?2 ), but Kishi slammed on fist on the table and said "Nope".
He likes Ozamu Tezuka's work, he likes Slam Dunk, Akira, Dragon Ball, Monster and 20th Century Boys.
He wanted to be in Jump only because there was Fist of the north star, dragon ball and saint seiya in it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> A few things, mostly work related.
> 
> He went to work on Boruto as soon as the manga ended.
> He only started to take a break after Boruto was done.
> ...



i thought he went on jump online because it's more flexible (not as strict as jump when it came to deadlines and such)


----------



## Kurak (Oct 9, 2015)

Dat Oro wank. 


Best Karma Houdini ever. 



If Oro will outlive everyone then we can easliy say that in the end he won.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2015)

Naruto is the N?1 Best Selling manga of all time in the US, they said


----------



## Lovely (Oct 9, 2015)

Will there be some sort of live coverage again?


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto is the N?1 Best Selling manga of all time in the US, they said



wonder how much viz makes right now after naruto stopped


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto is the N?1 Best Selling manga of all time in the US, they said



So you didn't already know that ? 
(Still much smaller than the amount in France and still much smaller than OP worldwide  )

Viz is gonna suffer due to their over reliance and over promotion on Naruto all these years. Good for them. That's why they're frantically trying to import as much Naruto shit as possible to publish.

Kishimoto looked so frightened and vulnerable on that panel stage...Someone should have put him out of his misery and bottled him right there and then


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> So you didn't already know that ?
> (Still much smaller than the amount in France and still much smaller than OP worldwide  )
> 
> Viz is gonna suffer due to their over reliance and over promotion on Naruto all these years. Good for them. That's why they're frantically trying to import as much Naruto shit as possible to publish.
> ...



I live in France and Naruto is the best seller manga since 2013.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder how much viz makes right now after naruto stopped



I stopped my membership with them as soon as the manga ended.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I live in France and Naruto is the best seller manga since 2013.



I didn't even deny that,
I said Naruto sales are greater in France than it is in America.

In France, Naruto has 14 million sales (or something) and One Piece has 7 million sales (or something).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> I didn't even deny that,
> I said Naruto sales are greater in France than it is in America.
> 
> In France, Naruto has 14 million sales (or something) and One Piece has 7 million sales (or something).



I know you didn't deny that. 

I just wanted to point a date.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> A few things, mostly work related.
> 
> He went to work on Boruto as soon as the manga ended.
> He only started to take a break after Boruto was done.
> ...



Some of that isn't new. In several interviews he gave in the past, Kishimoto noted specifically that he loved *Akira and Dragon Ball*. The information on the Boruto movie can be found in a previous interview, too. I love that he put his foot down when it came to ending _Naruto_, though. 

I watched the video and I agree that the questions themselves were lacking. I past interviews, I loved seeing his answers when asked what he planned to do with individual characters and how he saw them. If most of the questions posed in New York were more personal, at the very least, I would like to know when and if Kishimoto planned on taking a long, well-deserved and break. He sacrificed so much family time to work on his stories.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I live in France and Naruto is the best seller manga since 2013.



Seriously, only since 2013? What was before then?


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Oct 9, 2015)

Was at the panel. Pretty much everyone in attendance were mindless Kishimoto dick sucking sheep. I actually got insulted by some fat Sasuke cosplayer for cosplaying Kurapika.

The only reason I even went was cause I thought there'd be a Q&A, and wanted to ask Kishi some questions regarding Kaguya, as well as if he had planned 700 and Gaiden from the beginning.

I get the feeling Kishimoto didn't wanna be there. His tone when answering the questions didn't at all match the words he was saying. He just seemed insanely bored and wanted to go home.

Questions were also fucking terrible. Shit like "So, how do you feel about your fans in the west?" or "How did writing Naruto affect your home life?". In short, just basic ass questions about his personal life that everyone already knows, and nothing about the manga itself. Utter waste of time


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

> if he had planned 700 and Gaiden from the beginning.



Obviously not. He even admitted that so many times already.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> I actually got insulted by some fat Sasuke cosplayer for cosplaying Kurapika.


Lol, what did they say?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2015)

I watched the stream yesterday, it was nice. 



Yagami1211 said:


> It's more about the guy and less about the manga, heh.
> 
> He loves Slam Dunk, Akira, Dragon Ball, Monster and 20th Century Boys



And also Saint Seiya.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Was at the panel. Pretty much everyone in attendance were mindless Kishimoto dick sucking sheep. I actually got insulted by some fat Sasuke cosplayer for cosplaying Kurapika.
> 
> The only reason I even went was cause I thought there'd be a Q&A, and wanted to ask Kishi some questions regarding Kaguya, as well as if he had planned 700 and Gaiden from the beginning.
> 
> ...



What ? You were there and you didn't bottle him ? shame on you


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 9, 2015)

people asked some dumb questions.
Anyways kishi seems pretty cool, I'd be friends with him


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 9, 2015)

the real question show be pointed to the Editor then to Kishimoto-sensei, why it lead to where it ended with..lol.. 
looking at the editor seem like an filler placement.. rarely any response was toward him..lol.


----------



## LightningForce (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> *Was at the panel. Pretty much everyone in attendance were mindless Kishimoto dick sucking sheep. I actually got insulted by some fat Sasuke cosplayer for cosplaying Kurapika.*
> 
> The only reason I even went was cause I thought there'd be a Q&A, and wanted to ask Kishi some questions regarding Kaguya, as well as if he had planned 700 and Gaiden from the beginning.
> 
> ...



Bolded: What would you have expected from people who had been lining up pushing like rabid crazy shoppers for that wristband, and managed attend the fucking panel? 

You're at a panel because you want to see and listen to the panelists. Plus it's common courtesy to greet the main guest at the panel. It would be pretty shitty if he were greeted by boo's and hisses. Kishimoto at least should deserve that for writing such a best-selling manga.

Aside from that, I agree with everything you just said. I also got the feeling that Kishi wasn't all that excited to be there, and that he may have already experienced something similar before (in Japan, most likely). His editor and translator even seemed more enthusiastic for being there.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Oct 10, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Lol, what did they say?



yelled like 10 feet away from me "Go the fuck back to your shit manga" after the panel was over.

And yeah, I guess I shouldn't have been too surprised by the apeshit applaus and cheers he received. I didn't want him to get roasted or anything, but it was so fucking obviously just a cash grab and fanservice for the fans, and no actual interesting info was talked about.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I stopped my membership with them as soon as the manga ended.



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool  

though all jokes aside, i  wish they find a new series that has the same success for them. granted, i dont read shounen anymore but you know what i mean :/


----------



## Milady (Oct 10, 2015)

LightningForce said:


> Bolded: What would you have expected from people who had been pushing like rabid crazy shoppers for that wristband, and managed attend the fucking panel?
> 
> You're at a panel because you want to see and listen to the panelists. Plus it's common courtesy to greet the main guest at the panel. It would be pretty shitty if he were greeted by boo's and hisses. Kishimoto at least should deserve that for writing such a best-selling manga.
> 
> Aside from that, I agree with everything you just said. I also got the feeling that Kishi wasn't all that excited to be there, and that he may have already experienced something similar before (in Japan, most likely). His editor and translator even seemed more enthusiastic for being there.



I was at the Apple Store event and the panel. In my opinion, Kishi didn't really seem excited or happy to be there??? I don't know, maybe he's just humble and shy? Or the western fans totally creeped him out 
Do fans in Japan scream from the top of their lungs for Kishi??? I don't know how well he took it....

I think at this point he just wants to be with his family, which he deserves to.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Was at the panel. Pretty much everyone in attendance were mindless Kishimoto dick sucking sheep. I actually got insulted by some fat Sasuke cosplayer for cosplaying Kurapika.
> 
> The only reason I even went was cause I thought there'd be a Q&A, and wanted to ask Kishi some questions regarding Kaguya, as well as if he had planned 700 and Gaiden from the beginning.
> 
> ...



He still couldn't believe people outside from japan were reading Naruto 2 years ago.
So yeah, he was unprepared for the peoples waiting for him.
Besides, it's in the japanese culture to not show emotions in front of people you're unfamiliar with.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 10, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto is the N?1 Best Selling manga of all time in the US, they said



Source?

Expected regardless. I don't think we will ever see an anime/manga series that will be as popular as DBZ and Naruto were again.


----------



## Rai (Oct 10, 2015)

As expected of Naruto - The greatest manga of all time.


----------



## LightningForce (Oct 10, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I was at the Apple Store event and the panel. In my opinion, Kishi didn't really seem excited or happy to be there??? I don't know, maybe he's just humble and shy? Or the western fans totally creeped him out
> Do fans in Japan scream from the top of their lungs for Kishi??? I don't know how well he took it....
> 
> I think at this point he just wants to be with his family, which he deserves to.



I believe Yagami is right, I asked a Japanese friend about it and she told me the same thing. It is common in Japan to refrain from expressing emotion in a professional (well, not so much here) setting unless further accustomed to it.

Yeah, Japanese people are usually reserved and more dignified than their Western counterparts.

I certainly clapped loudly but didn't scream at the top of my lungs. Also, I realized how rude Americans were at the panel, like damn people just yelling random shit even if it's encouragement while the panelists were talking. Also, I thought it was pretty rude to clap out of nowhere after Kishi finished his drawings while Otsuki the editor was still talking.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I was at the Apple Store event and the panel. In my opinion, Kishi didn't really seem excited or happy to be there??? I don't know, maybe he's just humble and shy? Or the western fans totally creeped him out
> Do fans in Japan scream from the top of their lungs for Kishi??? I don't know how well he took it....
> 
> I think at this point he just wants to be with his family, which he deserves to.



He's probably like "those hypocrites, they said all type of shit about me, and now they are acting like they are excited/happy to see me! I bet if I were to take a walk alone, they will eat me alive for shitting on their favourites! "


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 10, 2015)

Kishimoto truly is insecure as fuck 

Put him out of his misery


----------



## Zef (Oct 10, 2015)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> as well as if he had planned *700 and Gaiden from the beginning.*


No
Amenominaka.
Like Hussain said of course it wasn't. Why would epilogue material be planned 15 years in advance?


ℜai said:


> As expected of Naruto - The greatest manga of all time.



I don't know why Naruto haters are so desperate to think otherwise. :ho


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 10, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Kishimoto truly is insecure as fuck
> 
> Put him out of his misery



Kishi won. 

Only person insecure here is the one acting like Kiba is a relevant character.



ℜai said:


> As expected of Naruto - The greatest manga of all time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Kishimoto truly is insecure as fuck
> 
> Put him out of his misery



Insecure obsessive Kiba Fan spotted.

Kishi > You


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2015)

i think kishi did this but it would be awesome if yagami can confirm 



> ナルトの誕生日の本日、アメリカでBORUTOのプレミアム上映イベントが！彼らの盛り上がり方は超スゴいので今からドキドキ…
> 写真は昨日の取材でインタビュアーの方にオーダー頂いた大蛇丸サイン‼︎／オオツキ


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 10, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Kishi won.
> 
> Only person insecure here is the one acting like Kiba is a relevant character.





Yagami1211 said:


> Insecure obsessive Kiba Fan spotted.
> 
> Kishi > You



pfff, what do I have to be insecure about ? 

I'm not like Kishi who's afraid of facing criticism and hate for his work, 
Kishi trying to avoid hate and criticism now with out realising that he could learn/improve from the hate and criticism.
Mabye, he would learn if someone knocked some sense into him.

Also, lol, Kishi won what exactly ?


----------



## Zef (Oct 10, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> pfff, what do I have to be insecure about ?
> 
> *I'm not like Kishi who's afraid of facing criticism and hate for his work,
> Kishi trying to avoid hate and criticism now with out realising that he could learn/improve from the hate and criticism.
> ...



How is Kishi to answer criticism when fans of the series are too chicken to ask the real questions at events like this?

It's easy to trash Kishi, and his work behind a keyboard but people seem to have problems saying it to his face.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 10, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> pfff, what do I have to be insecure about?
> 
> I'm not like Kishi who's afraid of facing criticism and hate for his work,
> Kishi trying to avoid hate and criticism now with out realising that he could learn/improve from the hate and criticism.
> ...



Why would Kishi be scared ....its more like the people who hold such "criticisms" are too afraid to face Kishi.

What did Kishi win? Creator of one of the most popular and beloved anime/manga franchise in the world ever.

Millions of fans. Respect and wide spread adoration. His work will be remembered for years to come. Millions of yen as well.

Basically everything you wish Kiba had.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Oct 10, 2015)

boringggg wtf no legit questions like how kawarimi jutsu work smfh

glad the guy was safe though, what with crazed fans and a mass event like that.





Milady1 said:


> I was at the Apple Store event and the panel. In my opinion, Kishi didn't really seem excited or happy to be there??? I don't know, maybe he's just humble and shy? Or the western fans totally creeped him out
> Do fans in Japan scream from the top of their lungs for Kishi??? I don't know how well he took it....
> 
> I think at this point he just wants to be with his family, which he deserves to.


not sure abt kishi but akb48 fans are a different kind of crazy


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like they did not ask kishi important questions. Hope he gets a good break he deserves it. He ne da to take his wife on a long honeymoon.


The kiba guys is weird and always saying stuff about how kishi sucks because kiba is a nobody worse then yamcha ever was. He is as bad as the paring fans.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 11, 2015)

There's been a lot of snide comments in here that don't exactly contribute much of value, may that be a comment directed towards Kishimoto, Naruto characters or Naruto fan(dom)s. 

Kindly knock it off. Please ask yourself before you post something that can cause a lot of headache and controversy if it is really needed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think kishi did this but it would be awesome if yagami can confirm



It is from Kishi, Yagami 100% Confirmed.



Zef said:


> How is Kishi to answer criticism when fans of the series are too chicken to ask the real questions at events like this?
> 
> It's easy to trash Kishi, and his work behind a keyboard but people seem to have problems saying it to his face.



This man told the truth.



> I'm not like Kishi who's afraid of facing criticism and hate for his work,
> Kishi trying to avoid hate and criticism now with out realising that he could learn/improve from the hate and criticism.
> Mabye, he would learn if someone knocked some sense into him.



Avoid hate and criticism ? How does one do that ? 2 years ago he was still baffled people outside of Japan read Naruto.
How are the highly positive US fan reactions Kishi's fault now ?
If anything, Kishi thinks he's unworthy of all that.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> It is from Kishi, Yagami 100% Confirmed.


thanks for the confirmation!!!!!!

the last scene of the movie has oro in it.

the last art he does for the series (for now lol) is of orochimaru.

the circle is complete 

now, i can post it on tumblr with confidence


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

How does posting people's reaction to this event not contribute?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> How does posting people's reaction to this event not contribute?



By posting something that will stir people up for no good reason, all you contribute to is derailing of the thread. Especially shipdoms are prone to this. Do not mock shipdoms for the sake of it.


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

So I should only post happy go lucky material? 


I feel restricted, but okay.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 11, 2015)

Post what's worth knowing, nothing that'd be a waste of time or belongs to (Anti-)Fanclubs or the pairing subsection. And well, grant each other a minimum amount of respect. That is what I ask and I shall not ask more of you.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> How is Kishi to answer criticism when fans of the series are too chicken to ask the real questions at events like this?
> 
> It's easy to trash Kishi, and his work behind a keyboard but people seem to have problems saying it to his face.



With the amount of Hate and Criticism towards this series that you can practically find anywhere,
How can there not be questions regarding the BS in the manga ?

Either the Viz organisers filtered out the criticism for the positive/generic questions OR Kishi and his staff didn't want to be asked anything negative.

–snip–

If Kishi came to a UK comic-con (either in London, Birmingham or Manchester),I would definitely go and call him out on his BS. 





Zensuki said:


> Why would Kishi be scared ....its more like the people who hold such "criticisms" are too afraid to face Kishi.
> 
> What did Kishi win? Creator of one of the most popular and beloved anime/manga franchise in the world ever.
> 
> ...




Zensuki, you're right. Kishi did win at something. He won at being the most hated mangaka of one the most criticised mangas of all time.  
Even Oda and Toriyama, who are more successful than he is, don't get panned as much as Kishi.

Now isn't that something  


Yagami1211 said:


> Avoid hate and criticism ? How does one do that ? 2 years ago he was still baffled people outside of Japan read Naruto.
> How are the highly positive US fan reactions Kishi's fault now ?
> If anything, Kishi thinks he's unworthy of all that.





Yagami,  Kishi was obsessed with popularity. He craved for it and that became apparent especially in his interview with Oda sensei a few months ago. (Even the main character of this series was craving for acknowledgement) –snip– If anything he's just scared of being hated. 
I would respect Kishi a little bit, If he came clean and admitted that his decisions in the later stages of the series were based on Popularity over Quality....–snip–


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 11, 2015)

aww Heartsutra, you cut out the best bits


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 11, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> If Kishi came to a UK comic-con (either in London, Birmingham or Manchester),I would definitely go and call him* out on his BS. *



And that is exactly why they didn't allow fan questions. The man is for the first time in America, and it's a bit sad to give him a bad taste when he leaves. Not to mention the status he has. 

And given the people who went there(mentals), I highly doubt they would (dare to) criticize him.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2015)

People don't understand tact or respect,  it's only natural (like any press event) that questions would be vectored first.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> With the amount of Hate and Criticism towards this series that you can practically find anywhere,
> How can there not be questions regarding the BS in the manga ?
> 
> Either the Viz organisers filtered out the criticism for the positive/generic questions OR Kishi and his staff didn't want to be asked anything negative.
> ...



Most hated according to you and yet has the largest fan following. Most criticised according to you and yet continues to be the most popular franchise outside of DBZ. You're not even trying to hide your salt now 

I highly doubt you would, and even if you did everyone there would probably just laugh at you


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 11, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Most hated according to you and yet has the largest fan following. Most criticised according to you and yet continues to be the most popular franchise outside of DBZ. You're not even trying to hide your salt now
> 
> I highly doubt you would, and even if you did everyone there would probably just laugh at you



lol, are you suggesting that being popular stops it from being the most hated/criticised ? haha

are you denying that it isn't the most hated/criticised ?

are you implying that likes/follows on social media means that it's successful ?



–snip–

PS: What salt am I hiding ? I've been doing this for months now


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 11, 2015)

there are many manga's and mangakas far more hated than Naruto,and kishi,it doesn't even come close


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 11, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> there are many manga's and mangakas far more hated than Naruto,and kishi,it doesn't even come close




for example.......


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> lol, are you suggesting that being popular stops it from being the most hated/criticised ? haha
> 
> are you denying that it isn't the most hated/criticised ?
> 
> ...





Who said you're hiding it

You couldn't even address my previous post:



> Most hated *according to you* and yet has the largest fan following. Most criticised *according to you* and yet continues to be the most popular franchise outside of DBZ



I'm sure all those people buying into the franchise (games, manga, anime) resulting it in becoming the most popular franchise after DBZ are the one's that do not like it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2015)

This is ridiculous.
People talking about Naruto on the internet makes about 5% ( And I'm being very generous here. ) of the total readers.
Let's say half of them hates the guy. It's still the other 97.5% ( The casual readers mostly ) who likes him.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 11, 2015)

Highly doubt a discussion on whether Kishi is the most hated mangaka will lead anywhere, nor is it topic of this thread. Let's stop the discussion right here.



KingForever7 said:


> PS: What salt am I hiding ? I've been doing this for months now



You are basically admitting that you've been so bitter about everything that you kept going at this for months. If anything, this bit is equivalent to you shooting yourself in your own foot.

All I can see so far is that your claims are grounded in highly subjective projection. You can't prove Kishimoto is the most hated and most criticized mangaka, can you?

It's easy to see that you're disappointed in the way everything played out and for various reasons. You've used many opportunities to make sure everyone frequenting this section is aware of this. I think it's time for you to stop spreading this negativity in here. Let go, so you can reach a healthy balance again and maybe discover things that you can approve of.

If that's not possible, I seriously have trouble understanding why you keep torturing yourself and come back.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2015)

The topic can be closed whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

What Yagami said.

Most of Naruto's criticism is found on the Internet. Any other casual reader (that purchases volumes, not read online illegally) don't have a format where they can complain if they see issue with the story.

That being said Kishi did see a video where a YouTuber was bashing his story.
[YOUTUBE]YD5u_GQLNI4[/YOUTUBE]
The interview was made months back. Kishi is definitely aware of some criticism, but I doubt he's on forums reading the bullshit people type.


----------

